# Praetors of Azkaellon



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The docks above Baal Primus, the first moon of Baal, had filled for the first time in decades. Ships filled every slot, Battle Barges like the _Europae_ and _Bloodcaller_, Strike Cruisers like the _Tycho_ and _Lemartes_ were docked and being worked on by hundreds of servitors and serfs in this rare occasion the Fleet of the Blood Angels was truly a sight to behold. The entire Chapter of Adeptus Astartes, the Blood Angels, was in attendance for this, a summit called by Chapter Master Dante. Every company of the Blood Angels from the hallowed First Company "Archangels" to the Tenth Company "Redeemers" had finished their battles and returned to their birth-world Baal for this momentous occasion. This summit was to celebrate the founding of the Blood Angels, the discovery of Sanguinius and the re-uniting of their Primarch and his father, The Emperor of Mankind.

The Chapter had always celebrated this day but this time the Chapter had returned to Baal so that proper celebrations could take place, reverences could be displayed and remembrances performed. The doors to the Tomb of Sanguinius would be opened so that each Battle-brother could pay his respects to the Lord of Angels for his guidance, and in homage to his ultimate sacrifice. And standing guard over the body of the Primarch during this holy event were the Sanguinary Guard. All thirty members of this elite brotherhood led by Exalted Brother of Sanguinius Sepharam had been charged to watch over the body while the doors remained open.

_The Praetors of Azkaellon_ had been part of this important duty and had taken it with pride and honour. To guard Sanguinius's remains was a trust like no-other, while nothing would happen here in the Chapters Fortress-Monastery it was customary for such a figure to have an elite guard, even in death. And the Sanguinary Guard had been those protectors ever since the founding of the IX Legion all those millennia ago. Lone Azkaellon had been forced to leave Sanguinius and remain behind on Terra, where he had survived and rebuilt the Sanguinary Guard from the ashes. And although Sanguinius himself had ordered it and without that the Guard would not exist today, the _Praetors of Azkaellon_ had sworn that whenever given the chance they would defend Sanguinius, both his body and his holdings, and defend all that he fought, bled and died to protect.

For a month the celebrations, remembrances and displays of chapter relics continue on and on, the Sanguinary Guard all taking vital roles. However while these grand and glorious events took place the _Praetors of Azkaellon_ were deep below with their blessed gene-father, guarding him against all threats that would never come. But that did not discourage them in their sacred call and it never would, to defend the Primarch was an honour beyond all others, especially to these five men. And for a month straight with no rest and no pause the Praetors did stand vigil.

Now the festivities are coming to a close, the Sons of Sanguinius are spending their final day reflecting on all that their Primarch has taught them and upon his death so that they may learn the lessons that even in death Sanguinius bestowed unto them. As the twin doors to the Tomb close the _Praetors of Azkaellon_ watch solemnly as their duty comes to a close. Once again they have performed it with valour, and each member leaves to their own devices. However the Captain has left before anyone could notice, he is most likely speaking with Sepharam on matters of the highest importance.

-------------------------------------------

Gabriel Titus and Gunter Van Dracule, after your month-long charge you both retire to your quarters in the Halls Sanguine, a special section with thirty quarters in all and one for each member of the Guard. As you enter you see other members of the Guard returning, and some setting out. Do you greet them or pass them by?. As you walk through the Halls you stop to take in the background. The floor and walls and coloured in the brightest gold, paintings of battles and heroes long past, tapestries regaled with deeds of the every member of the Guard from its formation to the present, and ancient relics of the chapter hang from every corner and every wall and arches made of pristine marble segment the walls and provide gateways into each Sanguinary Guard's personal quarters.

While most Astartes have spartan quarters the Blood Angels decorate theirs how they wish. How are your rooms decorated?, with paintings you have created in your solitude or trophies you have dragged from the battles you have fought. How do you pass the time, how do you reflect upon your Primarch and what he has left for you all?

-------------------------------------------

Lucifer Virtus and Caesar, after your month-long vigil you both decide to take to the Training Arenas, adjacent to the Halls Sanguine. An wide arena, carved from centuries of wind and natural erosion to create a pit in the plains where the Sanguinary Guard spar and train and practice their skills. As you descend you see other members of the Guard who are training, some are in the midst of sparring while some are quitting the cages, having sparred enough for the day. Do you greet them or pass by them, do you request to spar with any of them?

While most of the Sanguinary Guard emulate Sanguinius in his aloof nature you both still retain an attitude that some would consider insubordinate. However for Lucifer Captain Alexander appreciates it, believing that your humorous nature and capacity to bring laughter is very needed in not only the Guard but the Astartes themselves. How do you feel about this trust the Captain has displayed in you, and his appreciation of your personality?. But the Captain has shown disapproval to Caesar for his arrogance and superior attitude. How do feel about the Captain's disapproval?, and his belief that you are setting a bad example?. As you both ponder this you eventually begin to remember Sanguinius, how do you choose to reflect upon him, do you stick to remembrances or do you emulate his combat prowess and let your actions do your reflection?

-------------------------------------------

Geistler Anvilus, after your month-long vigil you planned to return to your quarters for reflection. However after Captain Alexander's sudden disappearance you determine that something is amiss and leave to search for him. As the youngest member of the squad and one of the youngest in the Sanguinary Guard the others respect you as most of the Guard are far older then you, and yet you are a member of this elite brotherhood, proving your skill beyond question.

As you pass through the corridors, scurrying serfs passing by you with heads lowered in respect and reverence, you pass by an arch that segments an open corridor and look out over the stone balcony onto the surface of Baal itself. The sun is rising over the barren wasteland, how do you feel about the homeworld's state?. You know that before the coming of Sanguinius this planet had once been a verdant paradise, and then through greed, hate and war Baal and its moons had been devastated for eternity. Do you pity your planet's poor state or do you feel it is for the best, as strong men fit to be champions of the Imperium are bred here.

-------------------------------------------

A single lone figure stood on the edge of the mountain, almost precariously but he was in no danger. Nothing could unbalance an Astartes, least of all the fear of falling. Astartes did not feel fear. As the sun rose it illuminated his aged face, sea-blue eyes still bright and his hair greyed with time. His golden armour shined in the light, parchments hanging from the armoured plates of his shoulders and two shining white wings emerging from his back, faux of course but inspiring all the same.

He had come here after the month-long vigil to reflect upon his Primarch, as all the Sons of Sanguinius were doing now. Regardless of rank and station, every single Blood Angel was at this moment doing the same thing, despite their individual methods of doing it. They were reflecting upon their Primarch and his legacy. The Astartes thought of Terra where Sanguinius made the ultimate sacrifice to defeat Horus, he thought of Sanguinius's tomb and his body still powerful even in death. He knew that Sanguinius would be proud of them, they had continued his work for 10,000 years with all the tenets he prized, with honour, valour and belief.

The Astartes smiled, knowing that soon they would resume the holy duty their gene-father had left them. His name was Captain Alexander Castiellus and he looked forward to continuing that duty, but for now he let his brothers rest and reflect. For soon there would be no time for either.

-------------------------------------------

[Ok first post is up. Hope you all enjoy the Rp. Feel free to do what you like, meet up with each other and reflect upon Sanguinius however you choose, if you wish include how you felt about your month long post guarding Sanguinius's body. Post more then once though, an update will follow one I feel enough has been done.]


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter strode into the Halls Sanguine, Gabriel next to him, and stayed silent, choosing to nod at those within the Gaurd that he knew. As he neared his quarters he took the time to take in the sights that were all over the place in this most vaunted and holy of places. He had gotten used to all the gold, at first it had been almost annoying, so much shining, but eventually he had gotten used to seeing so many chapter relics and banners and paintings depicting each member that had ever been in the Gaurd. To know that he too would also have a mural painted in his honor once he was gone filled his heart with such emotion it was hard to keep it all in, truly only those that have fallen in his service could be given such an honor.

He turned to Gabriel and put his hand on his brother's shoulder, his helmet making his thick accent worse, *"I am going to pray for awhile brother and then head to the training cages. I will see you at dinner?"* Once his brother answered he turned and entered his quarters and closed the doors behind him once he was inside. Taking his helm off he gazed at his room and the many trophies that either hung from the walls or stood upon shelves or stands. 

He took all of his armor off and set it upon the rack that stood in a small alcove that was flanked by four shelves that held what was left of his old life before he had entered the Gaurd. On one shelf was his old powersword that he had been given once he had reached Assault Sergeant, he gingerly picked it up and felt its blade as he swung it around before putting it back. On the other side was the one and only combat knife he had ever used, its blade was darkened from all of the blood it had spilt and all of the explosions he had survived and he smiled as he remembered killing a Black Legionaire with it.

His bolt pistol that he had used for so many years sat on another shelf, still with a full clip and clean as ever, and on the final shelf surrounding his armor was his old boltgun that he had used before he had become an Assault Marine. It was useless now, having been partially melted in a palsma blast, but he had requested to keep it as a reminder of how close death was to him. 

He turned and took in the rest of the trophies that lined his room, no paintings that he had made himself like others in the chapter, for he did not ever see himself adept at any other art form then war itself. On the left side of his room the whole wall was covered in a tapestry that contained nothing but the huge canines of the many orks he had killed in his lifetime, the teeth sewed into a large sheet of orkskin. A large tyranid skull from a Lictor sat on a pedestal with the bones of its two huge clawed fore limbs mounted on the wall behind it to either side of the ork skin sheet.

Hung on the opposite wall of that were the two chainaxes that the World Eater sergeant who had scared him had weilded since the heresy itself. They had been cleansed and sanctified like all the other trophies that he had taken from traitors and Gunter was proud that the weapons of his most hated enemy now hung as a prize in his quarters. On the left side of the chainaxes sat a Black Legionaire helmet, its right eyepiece missing and the hole where it should be was surrounded by scratch marks from Gunter's combat blade, above that hung an Emperor's Children blade that was long and curved, small barbed whips hanging from its grip. On the other side of the chainaxes was the shouldergaurd of a Thousand Son that sat in the white robe that the marine had worn, the traitor's blood still staining the white cloth, and hung up above that was a thick and brutal looking Heavey Bolter that he had ripped from the hands of an Iron Warrior.

On the far side of his room was a massive painting of Sanguinius himself side by side with the Emperor as they fought off some form of xenos that no longer walked this galaxy. Out of everything in his room, out of all of the trophies that he had taken fro his fallen enemies, out of all of his deeds that showed on his old weapons of choice the one thing that he was always humbled by was this painting. He knelt in front of it and prayed, prayed not just to Sanguinius who he had had the greatest honor in defending, but also to the Emperor so that he may continue to fight and kill in their names in the years to come.

After praying he got up and dressed himself in training apparel before heading out to the training cages. Once there he put his long white hair back into a pony tail and stepped up into a cage drawing two curved swords, he saw Lucifer was also in the halls and nodded at his brother before taking his robe off. His chest was full of scars but nothing compared to what crossed his beautiful face, he smiled as he motioned for two younger marines to step into the cage with him, his body bouncing on his toes as he waited for them to pick weapons.

Once they had chosen he cracked his neck as the cage closed and just as the locks clicked he lept at them, blades ready to strike.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer walked through the halls, he had relinguished his gloden armour for simple robes, earthen coloured robes, he liked how simple they were and how no matter what your rank was all Marines were equal in the days of their lord.
He finally entered the spacious arena, he thought of all those before him, they all had stone faces and rock hard expressions, when Lucifer became a portrait he would have it with him smiling and laughing. He then thought of his captain, he was a great and venerable man. Yet Lucifer was worried, he held a responsibility of keeping the squad happy and upbeat, he always tried to look on the bright side of things but during the month long vigil over his lord Lucifer took a look into the soul's of he and the squad, he would never be taken as seriously as any of them and when ever he stuffed up it looked twice as bad, he would fail one day he knew it, because he got cocky and that would kill him one day, it was just a matter of guessing when and where that got him worried. He then put the matter aside as he entered the central arena.
He looked at his surroundings, he saw Marines in the cages and in the ring, he looked at the rack of weapons and saw none that appealed to him so he ran back to his chamber.
He walked into his quarters and took a deep breath of the scented air, Lucifer always put new scented candles in, he thought it livened the atmosphere, he looked at the walls and saw a tapestry of he as a Tactical Marine sergeant, this was the tapestry he loved the most, it showed him beside his wrecked transport defending the wounded while calling for a strafing run, it also showed his Captain decending from the sky coming to rescue him, that was the moment Lucifer became a 1st company veteran, beside it was his favourite weapon, he used this whenever he got the chance, he picked it up and ran back to the arena.
When he got back he saw Gunter and bowed his head to him, Lucifer then threw off his robe and screamed a challenge to those near him, his challenge was responded by a group of two young marines and he saw behind them a third marine who was probably their teacher.
'I'll go easy on 'em,' he said as he patted the marine on the back, he then jumped into the cage and drew his staff, he had carved it himself from the hardest wood he knew, it had never once splintered of broke but that was also because Lucifer had interwoven adamantium into it.
'Bring it children,' he yelled at the two marines, the both charged forward, swinging their large swords at him. Lucifer ducked and the two swords collided wher his head should've been.
Lucifer was on his feet in an instant and took one of the marines off his feet with a flick of the wrist, taking the Blood Angels legs out from under him, he then turned to the second on and charged him, the Marine went to slash at his torso but instead met the metal hardened wood of Virtus' staff, and as suddenly as it was there it was gone and te Marine felt something hit him hard in the gut, he then doubled over and Virtus jumped up and down like a child that had just got it's first toy.
'Ha ha, I win, see, that's why you never ever mess with a Sangu..'
Lucifer cut himslef off as he felt an arm wrap around his throat, he looked around and saw the Marines teacher had stepped into the ring and had started to choke him.
'I'll teach you,' Virtus said as he grabbed the Blood Angels arms and threw him over his head, the marine landed and in an instant Virtus had thrown away his staff and was wrestling the other Marine.
Virtus was pinned by the Astartes and he was squeezing the blood out of Virtus' system.
'Do you give up,' he said as he squeezed harder than ever.
'I never give up,' responded Virtus as he casually threw the challenger off him and turned to his robes, his picked something off it and turned back around, what the other Marine saw froze his blood.
He saw Lucifer Virtus in his most terrifying state.
Lucifer grinned under his Death Mask.
'I knew it would work,' he thought as he let off a terrifying scream and charged the challenger. Virtus hit the challenger like an express train and threw him out of the ring.
Virtus then picked his staff up again and cried out, 'I challenge anyone who will face me.'


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel walked solemnly through the halls of the chapter. Everywhere he went Brother Astartes would give him the respect his position deserved. Gabriel felt proud to be in the Saguinary Guard for so long. The honour that they had bestowed upon the chapter, the right to defend Saguinus body, it was all perfect. Gabriel walked past murals, relics and paintings depicting the history of the Blood Angels, and he couldn't help but admire their fantastic work.

Alongside him marched Gunter, one of Gabriels closest brothers. All though Gunter was younger than Gabriel by a mere twenty years, Gabriel enjoyed his company out of all the rest of his brothers the most. Gunter was one of the few brothers, that Gabriel would talk to outside of battle, Gabriel trusted Gunter beyond belief. 

*"I am going to pray for awhile brother and then head to the training cages. I will see you at dinner?"* Gunters voice broke through Gabriel's concentration, his heavy accent being amplififed by his helmet. Gabriel turned towards him and removed his helmet, revealing his face to his brother. *"Indeed brother, if I don't get caught up in my painting that is." *He flashed a smile at his brother, a rare ocassion, before clapping his shoulder and walking into his room.

Gabriel entered his room, where he immediatly set to removing his beautiful golden armour. He set it down in the left corner of the room, and donned a simple robe. He then revently placing his glaive encarmine in its resting place, with his angelus pattern bolter finding the €same reverence. Once he had finished he allowed himself a glance at his room.

Gabriel's room was eloberatly funrished with a painting on ecery wall. Most showed the victories he had earnt when he was in the 3rd and 1st compay. One stood on a stand waiting to be finished, and Gabriel hoped it would be his finest work to date. It was when he cleaved the tyrant tyranids head from its body with his Glaive Encarmine, and around that centerpeice, his brothers dueled with the smaller tyranids, chainswords and fangs. He slowly sat down and began to work on it. 

It was almost complete and soon Gabriel would pass it over to Captain Alexander to judge it. Alexander painted as well, and Gabriel wanted his oppinion before he did anything with the painting. 

Several hours had passed and Gabriel finished the final detail on his glaive encarmine and covered it up before setting out for the captain's quarters. Alexander wasn't there so Gabriel didn't intrude but left the painting leant against a wall outside of his foor. None of his brothers would take the painting. With that he headed off to the grand hall to eat before he went and meditated.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

A month long vigil, passed, finished, his duties at an end, a festering desire for battle bled in his stomach. His skills were still honed for sleep was not his choice of past time. His quarters bare, the bed hard, weights surrounding the bed. His life was one of improvement, a striving desire to better himself in battle. 

The heads of his mightiest foes adorned the bare colourless walls, preserved in glass jars, the 7 that had seen the deathmaks, there faces contorted with a twisted leer of horror amongst the vestiges of agony. Weapons were placed neatly within one corner, his armour upon a manikin hidden within a niche, a gold aura emitting from the reflected glow of the dim lights behind it, a dancing shrine to what protected him. 

He moved from the room now clapping his hands to switch off the lights and drawing the door closed behind him. Adorned only in a loin cloth he descended to the cages below, his rippling muscles contorting as he strode head held high along the corridor. Others passed greetings and he returned the nod with a haughty tilt of his head or the critical glance of a recently healed wound upon a right thigh. The arena a miracle of nature welcomed him, a lover returning to his home and he walked with the languid grace of a cat towards the cages, receiving and giving no greetings, merely eying the forms his brethren worked. 

The occasional critical thought hastily supressed, the captain had said he was too arrogant, too haughty, he had a right to be.

He was the best of them all, the creme de la creme, none could best him, they could try, his hands balled into fists, ham like hands, devoid of the crackling energy of his glaives yet still weapons. Yet he would keep his mouth shut, keep his thoughts to himself, though he would still express his views if someone was blatantly wrong, which he admitted, the captain usually wasn't. He was a strong tactician he had to admit.


A brother walked from the cage, sweat dripping from his back and blood staining his midriff from a wound and Caesar entered his sanctuary, hands apart he bowed to the cage flicking the switch to the highest level and watching swords and maces flicker out as the cage hummed to life.

He cleared his mind, cleared his mind of the indgination, of the Captains insults, he was a greater warrior than the captain that was true enough, yet many said that Caesar was not fit for leadership. He was unfollowable, unlikeable, twas jealousy indeed. He had no peer, ork nor traitor had best him, though Dante had matched him, in truth exceeded him ,yet that was a master of the chapter, no meer peer, his better. That was true, the master of his chapter was his better, deserving of his respect, for he was Lord of the Blood Angels, closest to the perfection of the primarch.

Oh Sanguinius, how his blood boiled, the noble primarch, slain by a brother, the noblest of all, the purest of all, the greatest of all. Oh to have been alive to spar with such a warrior, with a God, to have been bested by such a god of war would have been an honour. He had no doubt Sanguinius would have bested him, he was the greatest of the primarch's, indeed, such perfection, Caesar was sure he could not have lifted his blade to strike at such a vision.

That was indeed what he strived for, the martial prowess of a God amongst God's that was the reason he worked, the level he strained, yet could never attain.

The cage hummed and Caesar relaxed, weaponless and armourless as the blades advanced tentatively towards him, waiting for him to attack, yet he had no intention of attacking yet , the moment was not right.

Then his mind was clear, he was into the nirvana of battle as the sword flashed towards him and he pivoted aside ducking a spear thrust and kicking out to knock another weapon aside , he dropped to the floor and rolled to avoid the hammering crash of a mace, pushing himself up and leaping high to avoid a third blow.

His smile built, growing across his face as exhilaration built and he felt his senses heighten as his twin hearts pumped faster leasing new life into his limbs. He hit the ground and lashed out gripping a speer haft with his hand he twisted and wrenched it from the claw of the cage, spinning it within his hands he used the haft to deflect first one below then the other, twirling it in his hands, no flourish, no wasted strokes, every single intent in his body to block and thrust.

This is what it is to be alive, he laughed long and hard... exhileration streaming through him.

He was indeed alive


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Giestler looked out at the barren waste that was Baals planetscape. Giestler would have loved to have seen it in its former glory; alas he knew it would never happen. Giestler could see Alexander in the distance, satisfied that his captain was safe Giestler returned to his quarters, Giestler had kept none of his pre-sanguinary gaurd mementos. Instead his room was almost bare asides a painting of sanguinis that span the entire wall and a few pieces of his dead enemy’s war gear. Among these the most notable was a traitor sorcerer’s force sword. Giestler remembered the kill well, the sorcerer was so full of feeling and love of perfection he hadn't seen Giestler glaive until it was embedded in his neck, Giestler chuckled to him.

Giestler Lay on his bed deep in thought, he wandered what it would be like if his Primarch had not died at the traitor Primarchs hand, Would the emperor be bound on terra for all of eternity or would all that happened been the same other than his Primarch surviving. Giestler was hungry he hadn't eaten for days, there was no real reason for this but Giestler did it summit but now that it was coming to a close he would allow himself to eat.

Giestler saw Gunter and Gabriel sitting together he went and joined them. After eating Giestler decided to go back to the balcony to meditate. It seemed like a good place, it was calm and there were not many serfs or astares that passed by. Giestler meditated in silence, he concentrated on his hearing, taking in all of his surroundings. He could extremely faintly hear the scurry of astares boots clanging against the floor. The shallow breathing of human serfs, the battle cries in the sparing hall. He could hear cease battling with a cage. He could hear the clanging boots again but louder this time, there was an astares approaching him. 

Giestler snapped out his hearing state to see an astares clad in his armour looking out of the balcony. The marine was in 5th company, he could tell as such from his markings but he could not identify his squad or rank markings. Giestler stood to leave, the marine turned his head to look at him, and the look contained no respect whatsoever. "Know who you are looking at marine" Said Giestler breaking the silence. Giestler had left before the marine had a chance to reply.

Giestler stood watching cease outside the cage he was fighting in. Giestler had just finished sparing with two new recruits. He felt ready he wasn't sure what for but he knew whatever was waiting for him he would meet it with unmatched ferocity and zeal.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alexander turned around and looked back at the Fortress-Monastery. It was truly a sight to behold, standing out in this barren desert as gold would amongst bronze, and the Captain was proud to be a part of it. Deciding he had been out here long enough and had reflected enough upon the past. It was time for the present to take precedence. He had been summoned a few minutes ago by a young serf but had chosen to linger for a moment to complete his reflections. Sepharam, Exalted Brother of Sanguinius, had need of him and the Praetors. Whatever it was it had to be important for the Praetors to be deployed, they were sent on the most dangerous missions that were considered suicide for even Astartes, Alexander couldn't have been prouder of his squad. They were Sanguinary Guard, legends incarnate, and whatever sorry enemy was going to face them could almost warrant pity.

As he turned he leapt off the cliff-face and allowed himself to free-fall, smiling and exposing his sharp canines as the wind buffeted against him. This was one of his favourite things to do, to fall and let the wind take him as it gusted across the arid surface of Baal. However he had not the time for indulgences and just before he hit the ground his wings came alive. With a single thrust his wings flapped and thrusted like the Primarch's own, rising the venerable Sanguinary Guard back into the sky. Casting his shadow on the surface, Alexander looked like an angel from the ancient myths, his wings fluttering and shining in the sunlight. Eyeing an arched window the Captain flew back inside and landed gracefully, several serfs stopped and stared in wide-eyed amazement, more then one uttering a prayer. Alexander rose up, his wings curling back into inactive mode and smiled at the serfs, his friendly attitude reassuring them.

'Still flying Brother Alexander?' a powerful voice spoke. Alexander turned and chuckled, 'But of course Brother Sepharam, why have wings if you do not aim to touch the heavens,' Alexander replied. Exalted Brother Sepharam, leader of the Sanguinary Guard, and good friend to Captain Alexander stood there dressed in flowing golden robes, symbols of purity and the heraldry of Sanguinius stitched in black silk. His long golden hair was so similar to the Primarch's that many had used him as subject for their paintings of the Primarch. 'But my brother you did not request my presence just to discuss my extra-curricular activities. What do you wish of the Praetors of Azkaellon this day?,' Alexander asked. Sepharam smiled and replied with confidence that the Praetors were ready, 'That my brother I feel we should not speak of in the company of others. Come with me, we shall converse privately.' Alexander nodded and followed, sure that this mission would be the return to war that the Praetors needed.

-------------------------------------------

Gunter, Caeser, Giestler and Lucifer, as you all start sparring you hear a scout shout out for everyone to look. In the sun you can see a figure blotting out the light in the sky, shadowed out but he appears to be an angel. The newer Astartes are amazed by it but the more senior battle-brothers know it is a Sanguinary Guard practising. However you all know that it is Captain Alexander, engaging in one of his favourite past-times. Flying. How do you feel about the Captain?, how he spends his time and his style of command. Does the sight of the Captain inspire you to give your all in the sparring?, or does it make you feel the Captain isn't taking his position seriously.

As you all continue on you look around at the Astartes watching your fights and participating in them. Can they tell you are a Sanguinary Guard?, heroes one and all. Or do they think you are a regular battle-brother?, merely here for a more lively ending to the celebrations then a feast.

-------------------------------------------

Gabriel, as you enter the Grand Hall you are surrounded by hundreds of Blood Angels. They are all attending the feast that marks the end of the festivities. At the head of the room you can see many famous figures. Lord Mephiston, Sanguinary Priest Corbulo, even Chapter Master Dante, resplendent in his golden armour and sitting in the throne of the room. How do these incredible heroes make you feel?, even knowing that as a Sanguinary Guard you are a hero, perhaps not of Dante's calibre but still a hero in the chapter. Some Astartes within the hall notice you but without your armour they cannot tell what you are, do you feel that is for the best or do you prefer that they know what you are to the Chapter?.

Do you sit down to eat with the other Blood Angels or do you decide to keep to yourself, most battle-brothers would be uneasy around someone as yourself.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter had ended the match with the two younger Astartes rather quickly, well quick for them, but he had tried to draw it out as much as possible to aide himself in learning but it didn't work. They both laid moaning on the mat, embaressing, he thought to himself, they were not even a quarter his age and he was faster then them, yet they were young and would learn. He knew that at that age he thought he was invincible, unbeatable even by the veterans of their chapter, but he had been humbled by one of the veterans of the first company and it had served him well. 

As he came out of the training cage he saw a shadow on the window and walked over, staring out at the sight before him, a small frown on his face. He knew Alexander, both he and Gabriel and the captain were the oldest in their squad, yet he also knew that Alexander was still younger then he and Gabriel. For some reason he did not approve of Alexander's.....showing off, someone of his stature and experienc had to set an example for the younger members of the chapter, and flitting about and showing off did not do that. He understood that sparring with younger members served to teach them, and also humble thier haughty minds, but stunts like this did nothing for them. 

He grunted in disapproval before heading over to the cage that Ceasar was in, of all the brothers in the squad he was the cockiest son of a bitch Gunter had ever met, yet against his own logic, he liked him. He knew that Ceasar believed himself to be better then the others, indeed everyone else with the exception of the chapter master himself, yet there was something about him that Gunter liked.....maybe it was because he was a good sparring partner, maybe not, either way he was the only one in the squad that bothered to speak with Ceasar or try and have conversations with him when they weren't on the battlefield. 

He strode up to his brother's cage and as Ceasar finished Gunter spoke, his accent thick as ever, *"Brother, what do you say to a sparring match between us?"* Gunter smiled showing his long and sharp canines.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel entered the great hall to be welcomed by the sight of a huge feast, the last of the celebrations. He paused at the entrance, not really willing to be pulled in to all the cheering and jovial past times. Most marines regarded Gabriel as dour, and far too uptight. Truth to the matter was that Gabriel had once been like them, but he had seen too many brothers fall to be happy. 

Gabriel noticed that at the top end of the hall, sat the chapters finest heroes. Lord Mephiston, Saguinary Priest Corbulo and the legendary Chapter master Dante. Gabriel held Dante in a higher level of respect then any other of his brethern, save for Gunter. Lord Mephiston was another character that Gabriel respected well, and Corbulo. 

He was about to leave when he was noticed by some of the marines feasting. The ones that noticed him were of the first company, one of Gabriels ex-companies. They hadn't realised what unit he actually belonged too, and were curious about him. Well if they wanted to know, then they would know. He moved quickly through the ranks of Astartes, and took a seat by them. The younger ones, looked at him with a sort of disdain, they must be thinking how dare someone sit with the veterans. However the oldest of the 1st recognised him and immediatly pulled up a seat next to him, putting the younger ones in their place.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"Is it an angel?' 

The figure was caught in the final blade of the training cage, a long sword, that reflected the figure whose flight seemed to cast a shadow over Baal's gloomy half light. Alexander, he could tell from the arcing twirls of his pa, flight was the captain's favourite pastime, and a useful one too, for a master in the air could gain an advantage, the angle of his trajectory better, his blade more deadly, his armour more difficult to penetrate.

He missed it, the glories of free flight, the banner hampered his movements, preventing him from spinning, twirling in mid air, the drag of it causing his entry to decelerate, twas a burden indeed to be a banner bearer.

Alexander, a strong tactician indeed, but one that was far too pompous, far too up for mingling with the lowers, too friendly, no sense of station. Plus, most definitely inferior in battle, Caesar's record spoke for itself.

The blade flashed and the vision was cut away as Caesar was forced to roll aside his hand lashing down to pluck the final weapon from the cages grip as a voice called to him

"Brother, what do you say to a sparring match between us?

His left foot flicked out catching the switch to turn off the cage and it slumped, deactivated and lifeless, weaponless arms retracting and he gave a small smirk as he stepped from the cage, the smallest of sweat rolling down the perfect grove in his abdominal muscles.

Gunter stood before him ,perhaps the only that did not seem pertrubed by his superiority, elder than him, he had a self assurance that amused Caesar. A solid warrior, his trophies indeed passable for his age, his agression and style of warfare similar to his own. He was smaller than Caesar, maybe a tiny bit thicker though only a hairsbreadth and Caesar gave a small nod, no smile playing his lips, this was a fight he had to win.


His haughty eyes scanning those around him. They knew who he was, his proud features surveyed them and they bowed there heads deferentially, they could sense his power, his authority even from here. He walked to one of the mats and stood ready facing across from Gunter. He gave small click of his fingers and two astartes turned as he said clearly and proudly, his eyes fixing upon there faces with a hawkish intensit

"You two, keep score. Fists only. five for the head, 4 for the back and throat, 3 for the torso, one for the leg, and two for a throw, unless a roll is performed."

"Appeasable to you" he threw a glance at Gunter who grunted non commitally

"Then hit me brother" he gave a small haughty smile sliding his left foot back and raising his fists to cover his head


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer looked around the cage, he had beaten ten more astartes that had foolishly taken up his challenge, and three of them with his bare fists.
'Is that an angel.'
Lucifer laughed, he had seen the Captain do many such dives and jumps, flying was a fun and enjoyable pastime, Virtus would accompany him once in a while, he enjoyed the thrill of falling and then suddenly flying through the air on wings like the Primarch did many years ago.
Then his thoughts were brought back to the present as he felt something touch his back.
He had been punched in the back.
'Not so tough now Virtus,' he heard someone say, he turned and saw a Marine, not much bigger than a scout.
Lucifers response to this was to spin around and take the Scouts legs out from under him.
'That is an extremely dishonourable thing to do, I should have you reported, but I will be forgiving, if you can make me struggle in a fight, then I shall withdraw my earlier statement.
The Scout jumped forward, going to crash-takle him. Virtus's response was to jump out of the way and throw him out of the ring.
'Hah, I win, nobody can beat me,'
Lucifer turned and saw the other Saguinary Guard members.
'Time to go get the big leagues,' he thought as he jumped out of the ring and picked his staff up. Heading in the direction of his fellow Saguinary Guard members.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

With a roar upon his lips Giestler charged at the three younger astares infront of him. Two lunged to the side but the first one was hit head on by Giestlers shoulder. One of the younger astares lunged at him, Giestler Steped to the side then dilevered a punch to the back of the astares head knocking him to the ground. The last astares stood waiting for giestler "_He thinks he will doge me_" thought Giestler. Giestler charged he allowed the astares to move to the side but before he had a chance to turn around Giestler delivered a kick to his legs sendinghim sprawling to the floor.

Giestler looked out the window, he chuckled to himself. Flying was another activity Giestler enjoyed imensely, from his time as an assault marine to present day he would often go out to fly. Giestler saw lucifer walking towards him and the squad, ceaser and gunter were busy sparing so it it was a spar lucifer was looking for, it would be with giestler.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

'Giestler, my friend, having fun,' laughed Lucifer as he saw Giestler take out three Astartes.
He looked around and saw Ceasar and Gunter were sparring and the only Guard member left was Giestler.
'Giestler, up for a spar,' Virtus challenged as he threw off his robe and threw his death mask after it, no matter how cool it made him look, it would have no effect on a fellow Saguinary Guard member.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

"Of course Lucifer, you should know that i always am." said giestler stepping back into the ring. They stood oppisite each other, The three astares Giestler had previously fought had gathered to watch. "Your move Luc-" Giestler was cut short as Lucifer lunged, Lucifer crashed into Giestler knocking him to the ground. 

Any normal opponent would have fallen to Lucifers next move but Giestler had seen him fight many times and was prepared for it. Lucifer sprang into the air, Giestler quckly rolled away as Lucifer's foot crashed down on the ground where Giestler's arm had been. Giestler sprang to his feet and punched Lucifer in the back of the head...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter stepped into the training cage as Ceasar called a few of the marines watching to keep tally. He snapped his neck and knuckles before crouching into a wrestling stance that had been taught to him by a friend of his in the Imperial Fists a long time ago, he knew Ceasar was a very very good fighter and that his strength lie in getting in close to someone, what he needed to do was keep his distance but also still be able to wrestle his brother to the ground if need be.

Ceasar slid his foot back and Gunter smiled, while he was a good fighter, he was predictable. Gunter flew at his brother, his head low and aimed square at Ceasar's chest, who as predicted, moved to dodge the attack but Gunter let himself fall and slid right by his brother's leg. If he had stayed standing he would have simply ran by and been able to do nothing about a return attack but here, here he had many possibilities. He shot his left arm out and grabbed Ceasar's ankle, his momentum carrying him back up, and threw his right fist into the right side of his brother's chest.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer felt a pang as he fell sideways to Giestlers blow, he then turned and swung three times, twice with his fists and once with his head
miss, miss, whack.
Lucifer headbutted Giestlers nose and felt Giestler fall away from him.
'Come on Giestler, I'm ready,' taunted Lucifer as Giestler returned to his feet and tackled Lucifer across the ring.
Lucifer was loving this.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Anger flared in Giestlers eyes, he jumped at Lucifer he fell short on purpose then tainted a punch that also missed. As Giestler had predicted Lucifer threw a punch at him, Using his legendery speed giestler steped to the side then took hold of lucifers arm. Giestler pulled Lucifer into him and drove his knee into he lungs driving the air out of them. Lucifer was sent sprawling on the floor, Giestler chuckled to himself he relished a chance to perform to his full potential. "Ready were you brother?" Taunted Giestler.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

'Wow, really wasn't expecting that,' said Lucifer as he staggered back to his feet, he then launched himself through the air and as expected Giestler moved out of the way, Lucifer was ready for this and rolled, bringing himself infront of Giestlers legs which he promtly rolled into.
He then got back to his feet and picked Giestler up and put him back on his feet.
'Your move brother.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Caesar played games in the training cages.

In sparring matches, he always choose a certain factor and stuck to it. He never changed his style and always attempted to duel as if he was facing a new opponent, ignoring there idiosyncracies, placing the memories of their previous exploits within the duelling cage to the back of his mind.

He never boasted about it but it placed him at a disadvantage, a disadvantage he rose too. Today he had decided he would only aim to score points by throwing his opponent. No strikes, no blows, he would manipulate his opponents body, use trips and momentum to score his points. 

The blow fell as his brother charged and Caesar stepped aside only to feel his ankle caught in a vice like grip and he grunted in annoyance as he found Gunter rising, using his momentum to rise, the chance arrived. The blow to his chest fell and Caesar pinned the arm to his side, clapsing it there with his full strength and then threw himself backwards. Gunters' momentum brought him sprawling over him, the throw laying him flat yet Caesar felt a pang of annoyance as he heard the marines yell

"3-2 gunter"

A growl of annoyance escaped his lips, a low hiss of frustration. He rolled to his feet crouching low, body weight on his heels, ready to defend, waiting for the next attack

(OOC: Soory for poor quality and god mod, but i was rushed)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Giestler could feel the spar heating up, More asatares had gathered to watch the two veterans fight. _I'm going to have to try out something knew Lucifer knows me to well._ "Prepare brother" Said Giestler as he leapt onto the wall, Giestler had seen dante perform this move before andit required pinpoint accuracy and speed. Giestler kept jumping from wall to wall. Giestler jumped into the center of the rings airspace then dived like a hawk. Geistler Crashed down onto lucifer's foot with his shoulder, this would stop him from being able to dodge Giestlers next attack. Giestler leapt to his feet then persued Lucifer, Giestlers fists flew and Lucifer had to rely on his blocking abilities to prevent himself from being hit.......


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer saw Giestler jump onto the wall and nearly swallowed his tounge, _Is he really doing what I think he's doing_.
He was.
Giestler landed on Lucifers foot and unleashed a fusilade of punches on Lucifer, Lucifer raised his arms and felt most of the punches deflect off his arms, but some got through and Lucifer roared as he went down.
'You are one crazy fighter Giestler,' yelled Lucifer as he dived into Giestler, taking him off his feet and into a wall.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alexander stepped out of Sepharam's private office, his mind cleansed and purified. Both Sanguinary Guards had performed the Rituals of Preparation and Cleansing to prepare themselves for the trials to come, and Alexander had been told of his mission. The Praetors of Azkaellon were to make haste to the planet Antenax II, a small Shrine World to the ancient Sanguinary Guards who had saved the planet from its Witch-Lords during the Great Crusade so many millennia ago. Noble Azkaellon had been there and had sworn an oath that as long as the people remained true to Sanguinius and the Imperium then they would be under the watchful eye of the Legion, and would be defended by the Angels of Baal.

However an astropathic communication had come through a few hours ago, it was only a few days old and was quite fresh. Antenax II had come under attack by the insidious Eldar, the Librarians had judged these to be from the Biel-Tan Craftworld, and a force was being readied to stop them. The 4th Company, the Knights of Baal, were mobilizing to combat the xenos threat but the Praetors were to be the vanguard, and they had another purpose as well. Leading the Eldar raiders was a foe that had escaped the Chapter's grip twice before and she would not escape again, Farseer Sylraielle of Biel-Tan was responsible for the ambush and mauling of the 6th company at Syrian's Fall that had taken nearly a century to heal, and was responsible for the near-destruction of The Nine Tomes of Faustus, a revered Sanguinary Guard, that had taken chapter scribes near a decade to restore. She had wronged the Blood Angels twice and this time she would suffer the wages of her transgressions.

Captain Alexander smiled, pondering if the alien witch could forsee her impending doom. Certainly an interesting prospect, but one he had no time to dwell on. Without realizing it he had descended down to a small cliff overlooking the training cage where all his men, save Gabriel whom he was sure was in the Grand Hall attending the feast, were training against each other. Alexander raised his right hand and banged it against his chest-plate three times in succession, creating a loud echo across the entire arena. The Praetors all looked to up see their Captain standing there, eclipsing the sun. 'Praetors of Azkaellon.. War calls us. Make ready,' he said, his venerable voice made powerful with resolve and strength, and with that he turned and left the cliff, knowing that each member of the squad knew where to meet, in the Docking Bays as they always had, before they would leave their home and return to the war eternal.

-------------------------------------------

Gunter: As you knock Caeser back you hear a loud banging echoing across the entire arena, as you turn you see a figure standing on the cliffside that eclipses the sun. You know that it is Captain Alexander. As he speaks only a few words you can almost sense the entire squads anticipation, war is coming. You will have to leave this bout for another day, as you leave the arena you briefly stop in the Grand Hall to inform Gabriel who is seperate from your group of the preparations. As you rush to your chambers to collect your wargear what thoughts race through your head, wonder at the battle ahead?, hate for whatever vile foes you will face?, or pride at continuing Sanguinius's holy work. 

-------------------------------------------

Caeser: As you wait for the next attack you hear the loud banging and see Gunter look to his side, you turn and see the Captain on top of a cliffside, his wings spread out like an angel of old. He speaks only a few words but they fill you with anticipation, war is coming. Your duel with Gunter will have to wait for another day, as you rush to your chambers to collect your wargear what thoughts race through your head, wonder at the battle ahead?, hate for whatever vile foes you will face?, or pride at continuing Sanguinius's holy work.

-------------------------------------------

Luficer: As you crash into Geistler you both hear a loud sound and stop brawling, turning to look at the cliffs ahead. On top stands a lone figure, wings stretched out like an angel. It is Captain Alexander, you rise up quickly and release Geistler awaiting orders. As the Captain speaks you are filled with anticipation, war is coming. Your duel with Geistler will have to wait until another day, as you rush to your chambers to collect your wargear what thoughts race through your head, wonder at the battle ahead?, hate for whatever vile foes you will face?, or pride at continuing Sanguinius's holy work.

-------------------------------------------

Geistler: As Lucifer tackles you to the ground you both hear a loud sound and stop brawling, turning to look at the cliffs ahead. On top stands a lone figure, wings stretched out like an angel. It is Captain Alexander, as Lucifer releases you from his grip you quickly stand at attention. As the Captain speaks you are filled with anticipation, war is coming. Your duel with Geistler will have to wait until another day, as you rush to your chambers to collect your wargear what thoughts race through your head, wonder at the battle ahead?, hate for whatever vile foes you will face?, or pride at continuing Sanguinius's holy work.

-------------------------------------------

Gabriel: As you eat and drink with the rest of the Chapter you hear words that the 4th Company is deploying, something about a Shrine World and the Eldar. You dismiss it, it does not concern you. Or so you think. Almost immediately after this Gunter approaches and informs you to get ready for war, anticipation fills you as you leave the Grand Hall and rush to your quarters to don your wargear, what thoughts race through your head as you rush ahead, wonder at the battle ahead?, hate for whatever vile foes you will face?, or pride at continuing Sanguinius's holy work.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Giestler Picked up his battle helm mag locking it to his belt. He set out for the docking bays Passing other members of the gaurd and passing by Ceaser and Lucifer who were still in thier quarters, Giestler decided to wait for them.

As Ceaser came out his door the three squad members turned and made way to the docking bays. On thier way they saw members of 4th company making thier way to the docking bays aswell. Giestler recognised certain members of the company that he had met during his time as a seargant. "We shall show them the might of sanguinis won't we brothers?" asked Giestler.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter lept back into a fighting position to hear the score of the duel, *"3-2 Gunter"* he smiled wickedly before hearing a loud bang and looking up to see Captain Alexander, the words he spoke were few but Gunter bowed his head towards Ceasar, *"We shall finish this bout later brother."* and with that he sprinted towards the Great Hall where he knew Gabriel would be.

He found his brother and told him that war called them to leave Baal once again and that he must ready himself before rushing out and heading towards his own quarters. As he entered he made his way to his armor and slowly, piece by piece, put it on until only his helm remained. He clipped it to his waist and turned grabbing his glaive and hooking it at his waist and taking the few grenades he had and storing them, before he left he stared at all of his trophies, every great kill he had ever made that ever meant something to him was here in his room.

He looked at the wall of the Greenskin with the Tyranid skull and arms and smiled, no xenos could stand before his might. He then looked at the wall that held the trophies from the warriors of chaos and his smile went to a grimace, no warrior of chaos could stand before him. His eye caught on the Iron Warriors' heavy bolter and he tilted his head as he remembered that battle, the Blood Angels had fought a recon group of Iron Warriors from the Eighth Grand Company and killed all of them. Sadly enough they were able to get a distress signal out to the rest of their traitorous bretheren before they could all be killed.

Gunter remembered this kill as it was suddenly brought back to him full force.

------------------------------

He flew above the battlefield dodging incoming traceries of fire as he and his squad made their way towards their drop point. Twenty Iron Warriors, that was it, had been found on this planet and now it was those same twenty Iron Warriors that had killed so many of the Imperium's brave defenders as they readied their esape. 

Gunter banked and flew down with the speed of a missile, landing among some trenches, and drew his power sword. Bullets riddled down the trench at them and he was fored to dive into an entrance to an underground ammo depot to avoid them, shooting a traitor gaurdsmen in the face as he rolled to his feet. Intel had found out that only twenty Iron Warriors were planetside, apparently this was a scout force for a much larger army that was making its way from the North Eastern Fringes of Imperial space. Scout force his arse, the amount of traitor gaurdsmen here was ridiculous.

The governor's palace had been taken by the traitors and held, so far, for six months as the Imperials battered its new defenses with their guns. Gunter made his way deeper into the depot and found a small tunnel, maybe leading to other depots? Either way it would keep him and his men out of the meatgrinder the Iron Warriors had made up above, so they entered and eventually came up behind an Iron Warriors' redoubt.

Racing from the tunnel the Blood Angels in his squad along with him roared a battlecry which was returned by the three Iron Warriors looking over this area as they met them. The battle had been hellish and short lived, three of Gunter's men had been killed and one seriously injured, his arm getting hacked off. Gunter stood over the Iron Warrior he had killed who lay there laughing at him, Gunter tore the warrior's helm off and stared at his enemy's face.

It was surprisingly human, the only noticable difference was that he looked old and very experienced. The marine laughed at him and Gunter's face scowled, *"Why do you laugh traitor when you lay on your death bed?"* He coughed up blood, his heavy bolter now useless in his weak fingers, *"You believe you have won Son of Sanguinius, you have not...."* he coughed again, *"The Apostle's return will be the beginning of the avalanche that takes the Imperium and all who are with it down into the abyss....GLORY TO THE EIGHTH!"* and with that last mighty yell he pulled out a handful of grenades he had been cooking and laughed right before they exploded. 

-------------------------

Gunter had of course survived the blast, shooting his jetpack up as he saw the grenades, yet his other brother who had been standing with him had caught a large piece of shrapnel that tore through his occular cavity and impaled his brain killing him instantly.

Gunter had taken the warrior's bolter as a prize and a token of rememberance of what the traitor had meant. He had told Dante and Lord Mephiston what the traitor had told because it had troubled him deeply, they had taken it into consideration and informed the Ultramarines and those others who were out that way to keep an eye out. Gunter lastly stared at his huge mural of Sanguinius and the Emperor and said a silent prayer before heading out to where they were supposed to meet.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel stayed rather quiet as usual during the feast. The younger of the first were arrogant, thinking that they could beat the legendary Saguinary Guard in combat. Gabriel took a long look at their faces, remembering them so that next time he was in the dueling arenas he would look for them. He would beat them. He turned his head as he saw the herioc fourth company, Knights of Baal preparing for war. He was curious to what warzone they were heading to, but dismissed this thought. He would wait, allow them time to prepare. He spotted his brother Gunter enter the grand hall and move quickly towards Gabriel. He noticed the speed in his stride, something was afoot. But what?

Gunter briefly told him that they were going to war before the two made their way to their respective chambers. Gabriel believed that they would be with the fourth in the thick of battle soon enough. He entered his chamber quickly and donned his armour, his helmet was tucked in the crook of his arm. Gabriel walked over to his Glaive Encarmine, and kissed the blade before sheathing it at his waist. He then donned his helmet, eager for the fight at hand. He marched quickly and quietly through the monastary towards the dock, and entered seeing the fourth waiting as well as his own squad. He headed over to join them once more.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer ran to his quarters as fast as he could. _We are going into the thick of it now_
He got to his quarters and ran into them, he saw his armour and nodded his head and slowly donned his armour, he then clipped his death mask to his belt and he ajusted his Angelus Bolter before he grabbed his Glaive Encarmine and slowly sheathed it.
He turned to leave his quarters but he stopped, he looked around his quarters one last time, the tapestry, his kills: A Tyranid Ripper (Lucifer had argued for days to be able to keep it as a pet.) a Tau shoulder guard, an Eldar Blade and his personal favourite, the head of an Ork warboss.
He turned and saw Giestler just outside his door.
'I'm coming brother,' Lucifer said as he walked out and they headed for the docking bays.
"We shall show them the might of sanguinis won't we brothers?" asked Giestler.
'Yes we will, we will come down on them like angels.'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Frustration mingled with delight as the Captain called them to arms once more. It had only been the first engagement, he could have beat Gunter, if he had had time. 

The truth only strengthened his resolve and he vowed to speak to another of the Sanguinary guard later, an expert in evasion on how to throw an opponent without being hit. His brother was quicker than him, but Caesar found his blows weak, easily blockable and thus as he leapt forward for the attack he was easy to block and counter.

War was coming, the feeling built in his stomach and he laughed aloud as he raced from the hall delighted to taste blood once more. His quarters were bare, as he raced inside and his eyes fell upon the banner.

Beautiful, ornate in goldthread, long and flowing, as new as the day he had received it, polished and buffed pride was stirred within him yet he could sense the bloodlust falling from him as he slipped on his armour, his eyes still fixed upon his blessing and curse.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(OOC: Heres the latest update. Also Warsmith and Snowy. Please be more detailed with your posts, I know that the last few you haven't had a chance for detail but please work on putting some more detail into them. And make sure your spelling is correct, its Sanguinius. Not Sanguinis.)

(OOC: Also sorry in advance for the updates being the same. There isn't much to make them all unique since nothing has really happened yet. But some more personalized updates are on the way.)

Captain Alexander was in high spirits, not just because of the pending war but because of who they would be fighting with. "The Knights of Baal", the illustrious 4th Company that he himself had once been a part of, as a Battle-Brother and Sergeant. Each man was distinct with a single green blood drop on his left shoulder-pad, marking him as a member of the 4th Company. It wasn't often he got to see his old company, and although Captain Samusal had been dead for several centuries his successor Captain Castigon was good friends with Alexander and they had fought together on several occasions, including at Ehenmaru when Alexander had fought and slain the Necron Lord Prophet of the Unyielding Storm. Since then they had been sworn honour-brothers.

As his squad each arrived Alexander welcomed them with a hand-clasp and a fist against his breast in recognition of their shared brother-hood. Gunter Van Dracule, Gabriel Titus, Lucifer Virtus, Geistler Anvilus and Caesar. And him Captain Alexander Castiellus, they were the Praetors of Azkaellon together and alone. Never daunted by the enemy and never fearing of death, they would walk without hesitation into the places that even Astartes would pause and reflect. Now that each one had arrived Alexander beckoned them onto the Stormraven, a newer model painted in gold and with seals and symbols telling the tales of its exploits. _On Sanguine Wing_ had ferried the Praetors for only a few decades but it was important to each of them.

Once inside each member took their seats, the memories from within this stellar craft held significance for each and each Praetor took a moment to remember an instance when the Stormraven had saved them. Alexander remembered the destruction of _Humie Crusher_ when facing being destroyed along with the greenskin warmachine it was only the timely intervention of _On Sanguine Wing_ that had saved them.

------------------------------

As the primitive klaxons roared around them the Praetors dashed through the corridor, steam bursting from broken pipes and small explosions rocking the tight passageway. The Gargant was dying, and if they did not hurry, they would die with it. Captain Alexander, at only 447 years, led his squad through the dying warmachine hoping to find an exit. Vox communications were down and they were in the chest of the Ork Titan, so as much as they hoped they were nowhere near a close enough exit.

'Come in... repeat come in... Praetors.. this is _On Sanguine Wing_. Respond immediately, out,' the vox had suddenly come alive with bursts of communication and static. Alexander was elated, 'On Sanguine Wing this is Captain Castiellus of the Praetors of Azkaellon, we are cut off and require immediate evacuation. This greenskin mech has had it, and we're about to join it,' he voxed back. 'Understood, im uploading coordinates to your visors. Move there immediately, there's an exit you can take.' Confirming his orders Alexander marshalled the squad to move, passing into the next corridor they heard an unpleasant, almost abhorrent, screeching sound. 

Ahead was a horde of small chattering xenos, tiny and orkish. Gretchin they were called, and they were about to hit the squad. 'Keep moving Praetors!, forget the xenos scum and keep moving!,' the Captain shouted as he ran through, crushing the wailing aliens underfoot. The squad followed and charged through the gretchin, stamping on them as they rushed into the exit. A section of the chest-plate with no way out. 'On Sanguine Wing, we've arrived but we can't confirm an exit,' Alexander voxed. They'd better not have left he thought to himself, then suddenly the vox responded. 'Confirmed. Stand back,' was the only reply. Confused for a moment Alexander heard something close by and quickly realized what was happening. 'GET DOWN!' he yelled as the wall ahead exploded.

As the dust cleared a shape became visible outside. A Stormraven. 'Theres your exit Praetors, now get out there!. This Ork scrapheaps just about to collapse with you all in it,' the vox declared. 'Come on squad, lets get out of here,' Alexander said as he leapt forward into the Stormraven's passenger bay. As the squad followed him the Gargant finally fell backwards with a massive deathcry that shook the ground, *WAAAAAAAGH!!!*.

------------------------------

The recollections brought a smile to Alexander's face. They all owed their lives to this trusty gunship one way or another. As he sat he looked at all his men, and knew that each one would want to know why they were being deployed so quickly, not that any of them would complain. 'Brothers I know your minds must be plagued with questions about this rapid deployment and I will answer. Listen well for it is of paramount importance.'

Leaning back and aware that the entire squad was listening Alexander continued. 'Antenax II has come under attack by the manipulative Eldar xenos. This Shrine World is under the protection of our Chapter and we will not suffer their presence, defiling our hallowed space. And a matter of personal vengeance befalls us as well. We have confirmed that Farseer Sylraielle leads these marauders and we have been tasked to retrieve her head and avenge the devastation she wrought upon the "Eternals" and the near destruction of a revered chapter artefact. She will know the wrath of Sanguinius's angels, as her days are numbered brothers.' Alexander stopped, allowing his men to take in what he had told them. 'If you have any questions to pose to me my brothers, I would welcome them.'

------------------------------------------------------------

Gunter Van Dracule, as you enter the bay you see the 4th Company readying itself. The Company Chaplain leads several squads in prayer while the Techmarines bless weapons and armour alike, the Sergeants ready their squads and Battle-Brothers check their armour and swear oaths upon the coming battle. How do you feel about the 4th Company, have you ever fought with them before?, and does seeing this make you remember your days in the 10 Companies?.

As you meet with Captain Castiellus you both clasp hands and he makes the sign of the Aquila on his breast in a sign of brotherhood. Do you return his sign or simply acknowledge it?. As the rest of the squad arrive how do you greet them, or do you ignore them?.

Captain Castiellus leads you into the Stormraven _On Sanguine Wing_, as you enter this Gunship, venerable despite its relative youth, what memories surface, how has this Gunship saved you in the past?. After your remembrances Captain Castiellus briefs you on the mission. The Eldar invasion and the presence of Farseer Sylraielle, a foe of the Chapter who has been marked for death, a death that your squad will deliver. How do you feel about this mission?.

Captain Castiellus also offers you all the chance to ask him questions about the mission ahead. Do you take this chance or remain silent in contemplation?.

------------------------------------------------------------

Gabriel Titus, as you enter the bay you see the 4th Company readying itself. The Company Chaplain leads several squads in prayer while the Techmarines bless weapons and armour alike, the Sergeants ready their squads and Battle-Brothers check their armour and swear oaths upon the coming battle. How do you feel about the 4th Company, have you ever fought with them before?, and does seeing this make you remember your days in the 10 Companies?.

As you meet with Captain Castiellus you both clasp hands and he makes the sign of the Aquila on his breast in a sign of brotherhood. Do you return his sign or simply acknowledge it?. As the rest of the squad arrive how do you greet them, or do you ignore them?.

Captain Castiellus leads you into the Stormraven _On Sanguine Wing_, as you enter this Gunship, venerable despite its relative youth, what memories surface, how has this Gunship saved you in the past?. After your remembrances Captain Castiellus briefs you on the mission. The Eldar invasion and the presence of Farseer Sylraielle, a foe of the Chapter who has been marked for death, a death that your squad will deliver. How do you feel about this mission?.

Captain Castiellus also offers you all the chance to ask him questions about the mission ahead. Do you take this chance or remain silent in contemplation?.

------------------------------------------------------------

Lucifer Virtus, as you enter the bay you see the 4th Company readying itself. The Company Chaplain leads several squads in prayer while the Techmarines bless weapons and armour alike, the Sergeants ready their squads and Battle-Brothers check their armour and swear oaths upon the coming battle. How do you feel about the 4th Company, have you ever fought with them before?, and does seeing this make you remember your days in the 10 Companies?.

As you meet with Captain Castiellus you both clasp hands and he makes the sign of the Aquila on his breast in a sign of brotherhood. Do you return his sign or simply acknowledge it?. As the rest of the squad arrive how do you greet them, or do you ignore them?.

Captain Castiellus leads you into the Stormraven _On Sanguine Wing_, as you enter this Gunship, venerable despite its relative youth, what memories surface, how has this Gunship saved you in the past?. After your remembrances Captain Castiellus briefs you on the mission. The Eldar invasion and the presence of Farseer Sylraielle, a foe of the Chapter who has been marked for death, a death that your squad will deliver. How do you feel about this mission?.

Captain Castiellus also offers you all the chance to ask him questions about the mission ahead. Do you take this chance or remain silent in contemplation?.

------------------------------------------------------------

Geistler Anvilus, as you enter the bay you see the 4th Company readying itself. The Company Chaplain leads several squads in prayer while the Techmarines bless weapons and armour alike, the Sergeants ready their squads and Battle-Brothers check their armour and swear oaths upon the coming battle. How do you feel about the 4th Company, have you ever fought with them before?, and does seeing this make you remember your days in the 10 Companies?.

As you meet with Captain Castiellus you both clasp hands and he makes the sign of the Aquila on his breast in a sign of brotherhood. Do you return his sign or simply acknowledge it?. As the rest of the squad arrive how do you greet them, or do you ignore them?.

Captain Castiellus leads you into the Stormraven _On Sanguine Wing_, as you enter this Gunship, venerable despite its relative youth, what memories surface, how has this Gunship saved you in the past?. After your remembrances Captain Castiellus briefs you on the mission. The Eldar invasion and the presence of Farseer Sylraielle, a foe of the Chapter who has been marked for death, a death that your squad will deliver. How do you feel about this mission?.

Captain Castiellus also offers you all the chance to ask him questions about the mission ahead. Do you take this chance or remain silent in contemplation?.

------------------------------------------------------------

Caeser, as you enter the bay you see the 4th Company readying itself. The Company Chaplain leads several squads in prayer while the Techmarines bless weapons and armour alike, the Sergeants ready their squads and Battle-Brothers check their armour and swear oaths upon the coming battle. How do you feel about the 4th Company, have you ever fought with them before?, and does seeing this make you remember your days in the 10 Companies?.

As you meet with Captain Castiellus you both clasp hands and he makes the sign of the Aquila on his breast in a sign of brotherhood. Do you return his sign or simply acknowledge it?. As the rest of the squad arrive how do you greet them, or do you ignore them?.

Captain Castiellus leads you into the Stormraven _On Sanguine Wing_, as you enter this Gunship, venerable despite its relative youth, what memories surface, how has this Gunship saved you in the past?. After your remembrances Captain Castiellus briefs you on the mission. The Eldar invasion and the presence of Farseer Sylraielle, a foe of the Chapter who has been marked for death, a death that your squad will deliver. How do you feel about this mission?.

Captain Castiellus also offers you all the chance to ask him questions about the mission ahead. Do you take this chance or remain silent in contemplation?.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter strode into the hangar bay and nodded his head to those Astartes who greeted him, as the Captain of the Fourth greeted him Gunter said, *"Good to see you again brother, I am pleased that we are to be fighting together once again."*Castiellus smiled and agreed with him before moving on to greet the rest of the Praetors. As he stared at the Fourth getting ready he was reminded of the Company he had served in, the Second, The Blooded. He wondered how they were all doing and if any of his old friends remained but soon realized that any that did would most certainly be veterans now and be in the First Company with the Archangels.

The Second had been heaven for him, their fighting style fit perfectly with how he had led his squad, they had often come speeding from the heavens on screaming wings of flame at the enemy lines as they were pounded by fire from his brothers. He smiled as he remembered those times, so long ago, yet the memories still so fresh in his mind as if they had only been yesterday.

He remembered his old captain, Captain Olaf, had jokingly called him an adrenaline junky, saying Gunter was addicted to the speed of the jetpacks and very prone to performing dangerous stunts while he was equipped with one. Gunter had laughed, there was nothing else he could do because what his long dea captain had said was very very true, Gunter loved the thrill and it still never failed to give him a rush.

He stared at the stormraven, _On Sanguine Wing_, and tilted his head as he remembered a few battles where the aircraft had probably saved him, yet could not really think of any, most of the times that he had seen his brothers in need of assistance or afterwards when they had told him the stories, he was often in the air or i the middle of the fighting with whatever company they were serving with to really realize that the Stormraven was present. That was how Gunter liked to fight, he was always in the thick of it, an if he wasn't then he soon would be, he appeared to be a magnet for enemies.

As they all made their way into the Stormraven they were told what their mission was and he grinned menacingly, he loved fighting the Eldar. They were superb warriors and their Aspect champions always served to test the most experienced warrior to his limits, and to make it even better the Farseer that the Chapter had marked for death would be present.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Giestler was dissapointed to hear that it was the eldar that he would be fighting, Giestler had relished the chance to fight orks every scince the third war for armagemnon. He had also fought side by side with the eldar on many occasions, but when duty calls Giestler would always reply. He was also exited to be visiting a world the azkellion had visited and he was glad he would be able to continue his work. 

Giestler returned the chaplains gesture, He looked out on fourth company the _Knights of Baal_ had fought along side Giestlers own company the _Iron helms_ many times. To Giestler the knights were almost his second home, he remembered fondly the battle after his asention to a seargant.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"FLY NOW BROTHERS" Giestler yelled at his squad. He soared over the heads of the traitor legions. Giestler spotted a squad of chaos raptors heading to intercept them. He hit the first one head on with his power sword, piercing one of the traitors hearts. He did not have time to finish him so giestler let him fall to the ground. One member of his squad was still brawling with a raptor, Giestler whiped up his plasma pistol and shot the chaos raptor. His aim was true and the shot struck the raptor in the back of his head.

"CLEANSE AND BURN" Ordered Giestler down the vox to his battle brothers. He smelled sulpher as a jet of flaming promethium made light work of a cluster of deamons. A traitor apeared at giestlers side. Giestler responded by elbowing him in the face. He swung his power sword in a crackling blue arc beheading the traitors "RETREAT NOW BROTHERS" yelled Giestler as he ignited his jump pack.

Soaring aloft Giestler saw his captain soar past him. Followed by 20 death company One was intercepted by a tzeentchian screamer he flailed wildly with his thunder hammer but to no avail. He flailed no more. The screamer threw his limp body away, it was headed in Giestlers direction "Go on ahead brothers i canot let his legacy go to waste" Giestler said down the vox. Giestler dived spiraling downwards toward the battler brothers brocken body. He cought up with it only 10 meters from the ground. Giestler took hold of the body and re-activated his jump pack soaring in the air once again toward the rest of the forces.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Giestler smiled to himself, he had not let the hammer go to waste. His captain wanted a change of weapon and Giestler gave it up to his cause. "Brother do we have any librarians among us?" Giestler asked the chaplain. 

(OOC:i will let you answer giestlers question lord of the night. Sorry about the legth of my earler posts, i would have made them longer but i had to leave while in the middle of writing them most of the time.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer walked through the bay, he saw fellow comrades of the 4th company, he walked up to the nearest sergeant and tapped him on the shoulder, he turned around.
'Thomas, how long has it been since we last fought together, a couple of decades I would say,' exclaimed Lucifer, the members of his squad looked strangely at Virtus, it was very unusual for a Sanguinary Guard member to be this casual.
'I would say it is Lucifer, say, how is it being a Guard member,' replied Thomas as they shook hands.
'It is a very difficult task, even I find it taxing, an dyou know how hard it is to make me tired,' Lucifer joked.
'I do indeed brother, I would like you to meet my squad, squad Lohe, meet Lucifer, Sanguinary Guard member,' said Thomas.
Lucifer steped forward and shook each of the Marines hands, he then saw his Captain and the other members of his squad.
'Hopefully we will meet again soon brother,' Thomas said.
'Hopefully we will never part,' Lucifer replied, slapping Thomas on the back before walking up to On _Sanguine Wing_.
He saw his Captain and they clasped hands, his Captain then made the sign of the Aquilla on his breastplate.
'Captain, you know I can't make that sign, yet you mock me with it, how ironic,'said Lucifer, trying to keep the greeting as light as possible.
Virtus looked at the Stormraven Gunship, bristling with its weapons and goldness. Lucifer looked at it and remembered what he had done that had made the pilot very angry.
--------------------------

Lucifer ran, his golden armour reflecting every bit of the little light that was on the Emperor forsaken world. his jump pack was starved for fuel and he calculated he only had one jump left _Better make it count_ he ran around the corner, running faster and faster, he stole a glance behind him and saw the Orks chasing him, he ran faster _Gotta out run them, I have to_ he jumped over a low hedge and the Orks just ploughed on through it,
'This is Virtus, I'm calling an emergency evac, repeat, I need an evac right now, I got orks on my trail and more on the way.'
'Copy that Virtus, we're ready, codeword is Zebra.'
'Ok, Virtus out,' Lucifer said as he cut the vox line, he looked behind himself, _those Orks just don't give up do they._
he then heard the most annoying sound...
...Ork bikers.
Even Lucifers genetically modified body couldn't out run them, they were on top of him in an instant, he spun and brought his blade up with him, blocking a blow from one of the bikers, he then spun and brought his foot up and in one clean motion dismounted the biker and mounted the bike.
He looked at the controls, they looked primitive enough for him to use, he ripped open the throttle and the bike skidded off the mark and in an instant he was being propelled along the ground by the bike, he looked behind him and saw the other two bikers give pursuit.
_I hope this works_
Lucifer sheathed his blade and aimed his Angelus Boltgun directly at his bikes front wheel. He then activated his vox.
'This is Virtus, Zebra, I repeat, Zebra.'
'We're on our way.'
He then waited for the right moment, then he saw the glint of gold, he then pulled the trigger and the bike went into a pinwheel, but just as it launched Lucifer out of the seat he activated his jump pack and flew right into the troop hold of _On Sanguine Wing_.
--------------------------

Lucifer listened intently to the Captains briefing, he took in every fibre of it.
_Shrine World, Eldar, near loss of a Relic, killing a Farseer_ what more could you want in a mission.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel noticed his squad and headed towards them, taking his helmet off so that he could greet the captain. He walked over to him and clasped his hand. Then both made the sign of the aquila on their chests. Gabriel smiled "*Brother Captain, let us purge more xeno filth in the name of the God Emperor."* He turned and saw the rest of the squad, standing next to the beautiful, but incredibly deadly stormraven, _Sanguine wing_. He walked over and stood next to Gunter, nodding his head in greeting before feasting his eyes once again on the beautiful gunship. He could remember several battles as he stared at it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Gabriel leapt over the tyranid gaunt, activating his beautiful wings briefly before landing behind it. He turned and blew its head off without a second thought with his angelus pattern boltgun. He turned back to the matter at hand, the Tyranid Hive Tyrant. It ripped a fellow astartes in half and Gabriel felt anger well inside of him. He leapt into the air once more and flew straight towards it, landing not three feet in front of it. *"You will die by my hand filthy scum." *He said, the mechanical vox making his words deadly to any ear it fell upon. 

It looked at Gabriel for a second, as if it was evaluting him before it screeched and leapt towards him. Gabriel activated his wings and flew to the left, dodging the tyrant which crushed some of its smaller brethern. That should cause it some pain. Gabriel leapt at its exposed flank and swung his glaive encarmine at one of its arming. His Glaive tore through flesh and bone and the arm he attacked came off with one sweep of his sword. The Tyrant howled in pain and rage and its tail swung, knocking Gabriel backwards and onto the floor.

Gabriel rolled to the left as the tail whipped around, the tyrant trying to crush him beneath it. Gabriel stood and bellowing his praise to the Emperor, charged straight towards it, swing his glaive encarmine in both hands. It took him several attempts but he finally removed its taillaughing manically as it screeched and twisted in pain. He watched as it fell to one knee, energy spent from the fight and the lack of blood loss taking its toll on it. With a cheer from his fellow astartes he took its head. He turned and held it alof for the rest of the blood angels to hear, their roars of approving defining. He turned to see more and more tyranids pouring towards him. He gave a grimace and brought his angelus bolter to bear. Before he could fire though, _Sanguine's Wing_ descended from the heaven like a thunderbolt from the sky. He gave a moment for joy as it fired and wiped out more and more of the horde.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He took his seat in the stormraven, and listened to the captains breifing, absent mindly thinking about the tyranid tyrants head that now lay in one of the grand halls of the fortress monestary. He turned his attention back to the briefing. Eldar were the order of the day. He would claim more lives in the name of the Emperor. Gabriel had no questions. He was content to sit and wait.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Blood red armour moved hurriedly around him,ducking aqnd diving, rose petals upon the great deck of the ship. 4th company, "The knights of Baal" displayed in all there might. They were knights indeed chivalrous and bold like all astartes yet he knew them not. He knew their captain vaguely as the Praetors often fought alongside them, Captain Alexander's old company gave him a lingering affection, ties that had not gone away. Caesar had not seen 8th company in years, made no attempt to see them during the festivities, their ties broken, he had no desire to see them again for he had eclipsed them. He was a member of the sanguinary guard, blessed in golden armour. He was one of the greats, one day to be the greatest, the only astartes to ever achieve martial perfection.

It had been said that one spawn of the accursed God Slaanesh, had once been a great swordsman, Lucius, now dubbed the eternal, he would bear the death mask the day they crossed blades of that he was certain.

His eyes flittered over a group of astartes who knelt before the gold adorned knights. Caesar was not know for respect, quite the reverse, yet those that bore the chalice of sanguinius held a special place in his eye.

He lingered waiting for one of the sanguinary priests to finish before tapping him upon the shoulder, the standard held straight and upright in his arm

"Voice of our Lord, will you swear my oath."

It galled him to kneel before any but the priests yet here he kneeled indeed, planting the banner he bowed his head, at this moment Caesar, pride of the Blood Angels, arrogance incarnate was humbled.

__________________________________________________________

The Captain stood before him, hand outstretched and he clasped Caesar's left hand touching his breast, a sign or brotherhood. He nodded yet with the banner in his hand he couldn't achknowledge it even if he had wanted to, which incidently he didn't. He had never been for gestures and brotherhood, he fought stoically, knowing he was the best of the best, better than all of them. He gave a tight nod to Gunter before moving onto the storm raven.

Had none of the others sworn oaths of moment? He shook his head a little, to go into battle unsworn was foreign to him, he always ensured the rage, the fervour of battle was held within him, that he was oathed to feel it, oathed to hold the banner high as he slew.

The storm raven stood before him and he swept quickly up the ramp his eyes casting over its hatch, the trusty bird that bore them into battle. Had never failed them and had indeed saved there lives. Hunk of metal it may be, but the day it fell in battle, would be the day he died or the day he was forced to hunt out a missile launcher or an autoturret and hack it to death.

_______________________________________________________________

The briefing was short and sweet, the mission dull and mundane, the foe intriguing and mystical. Indeed he would be honoured to fight the eldar howling banshees once more, true warriors, artfully skilled, he would be hard pressed to duel them one handed. He relished the challenge yet his eyes darkened as they feel upon the death mask at his hip. 

So long since he bore it, so long.

He doubted he would get to bear it again in this battle, gosh he yearned to find a foe worthy of his attention, yearned to no longer be held back by this glorious banner. He loved it, the signs the pattern, the prestige it held, yet it was a burden indeed.

He wanted to cry out, beg that the burden be placed upon someone else, beg to be freed from the shackles that prevented him from immersing himself in the battle. Yet he could not, his pride prevented him, and the death mask remained upon his hip.

Curiosity struck him and he voiced his thoughts alloud

"The whole of 4th being readied, how large is the eldar presence down there?, surely the xenos filth cannot have such numbers as to require a full company of astartes?.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(Mini-update for Warsmith and Deathbringer.)

As the Stormraven entered the atmosphere of Baal a slight turbulence shook the interior of the craft. Alexander turned to look at Caeser, he could tell something was bothering him but decided to not press it in front of others. He would bring this up later. 'We are not sure of the Eldar numbers. However this Shrine World is important to the chapter, we must prove to them that even after 10 millennia we still value our oaths to them. A full company of Astartes should prove to them that the Blood Angels will keep them safe.' He then looked at Giestler, he was remembering something important. Though Alexander was not sure what it was he was pleased to see that _On Sanguine Wing_ had affected everyone. 'I believe that Brother-Librarian Othello of the 4th Company will be part of the strike-force, however I do not think any others will be joining us.'

--------------------------

Giestler, as Captain Castiellus answers your question how do you feel about the presence of a psyker?, does it unnerve you?, or does it fill you with confidence that the Eldar will be meeting their match?.

--------------------------

Caeser, as Captain Castiellus answers your question how do you feel about his answer. Does it gall you that the primary reason for this mustering is to tend to the fears of the people of Antenax II?. Do you feel that your squad is enough for this task?.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

It was a fair answer, they had oaths, they would fufill them, without honour a warrior was little more than a barbarian, thus they would uphold there oaths and hold there honour. There was no question of failure

He knew his squad was worth a thousand of the xenos not just for there might, there skill, the astartes physiques held within each suit of ceramite, the experience, the scenes locked within there minds but for the inspiration.

Each brother angel fought harder in there presence, their posture straightened, there limbs were filled with new strength, they were talismans indeed, figures of glory that stirred emotions to new heights, brought gods among men to a new, more deadly, level.

"We will fufill our oaths to Anterax of that I have no doubt, recovering the relic is essential as is gaining the head of our enemies and showing that we hold our oath. It was merely a plea for information, no a question of our loyalties. This felt like using a strike cruiser to crush a walnut"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(OOC: Two updates in one day!, I know :grin:. But I want to move along into the next stage, where ive come up with some great ideas.)

_On Sanguine Wing_ slowed to near a halt as it was brought into the hangar of the Strike Cruiser _Sanguine Eternis_. This venerable craft had been created in M33 and had served valiantly since then, it had returned from Armageddon where a skirmish with several Ork Kill Kroozers had badly damaged the ship and forced it into two decades of repairs. This was to be its first deployment since that loss and the machine spirit was eager to avenge itself against the Eldar's slender craft.

The Praetors of Azkaellon all disembarked from the craft, fully armoured, to a welcoming party from the 4th Company. Captain Castigon and his elite veterans were there along with two full Tactical Squads who were all kneeling in honour to the Sanguinary Guard. Captain Castigon took several steps forward and kneeled before the Praetors, his red and gold armour appearing unadorned compared to yours. 'The Knights of Baal welcome you, most honoured Sanguinary Guards, heroes of the Chapter and legends all. We are honoured to fight beside you this day and we eagerly await the chance to avenge the 6th Company's loss against the arrogant Eldar xenos,' he said. Alexander took a step forward and nodded. 'We receive your honour and are in kind honoured. It has been too long since I fought with you my friend, or my old company,' Alexander replied. 

Removing his Death Mask and smiling at his old company Alexander offered a hand to Castigon and helped him up. 'Alexander Castiellus, aye it has been too long since you fought with us. It is good to have you back with us again,' Castigon replied. The two talked for a little bit and each looked forward to reaffirming their oaths of brotherhood in the fires of war.

'Anyway we have much more to discuss. My Veterans will escort your men to their quarters, we are preparing for warp-travel as we speak. It should only take a week of travel, Antenax II is not far from here,' Castigon explained. A golden-helmed veteran of the Company each paired with a Sanguinary Guard and escorted them to their quarters while Captains Castiellus and Castigon walked off together, reminiscing about old days.

-----------------------------------

1 Week Later

-----------------------------------

As the warp tore open in the cold space above Antenax II the _Sanguine Eternis_ pushed out of the aether, trails of bluish wispy energy rising from its surface as the Strike Cruiser re-entered realspace. Suddenly a splay of fire erupted against the void shields of the cruiser, which flared up in an angry purplish sphere around the ship. Ahead two smaller ships came out of nowhere, cloaking fields or some other xenos curio. Each was yellow and blue and were shaped almost like spears, short and sharp prows leading into larger shafts with twin sails at the rear top and bottom. Eldar Hellebore Frigates.

The Sanguine Eternis quickly returned fire, torpedos launching while the laser batteries began a quick counter-volley. Both Eldar ships moved quickly and avoided the laser volley, and for the torpedos to impact harmlessly against their shields. The Eldar craft darted around, surprisingly fast for ships their size, the Strike Cruiser, both of them pouring fire into it from every angle they could. The void shields were holding but they couldn't keep it up forever, a sudden and quick burst from the Lance punched right through the first Eldar frigate, the ship exploding into tiny fragments. The second one pulled back, cowed by the display of Imperial might.

On board the Strike Cruiser the Praetors of Azkaellon were all in the hangar, waiting with _On Sanguine Wing_ for the all-clear order. Once the klaxons ended Captain Castiellus nodded his affirmation and the squad all entered the golden-plated Stormraven. They knew what was to come. As the Stormraven lifted off and shot out of the hangar, down towards the surface of the besieged world, the Praetors knew what was to come.

'Brothers, soon we will enter the battle. So we all shall swear our Oaths of Moment, let none find us wanting in the eyes of the Emperor, Sanguinius and Azkaellon.' With that simple speech Captain Alexander lead the Praetors in each swearing an Oath of Moment, to prepare for the battle ahead.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

All Praetors, as you arrive on board the _Sanguine Eternis_ you are greeted by Captain Castigon of the 4th Company, his elite veterans and two Tactical squads. How does this display of welcome make you feel?, although you were not in the 4th company does seeing them affect you at all?, or would you rather be with your own company.

After Captains Castiellus and Castigon leave a golden-helmed veteran escorts you to your quarters. They are much more spartan then your regular quarters, however some allotment has been made and your room has special sections for your armour and weapons when not in use. Do you believe you deserve a better room then the regular battle-brothers, or are you fine with this typical abode.

How do you spend the week in warp-travel. Do you read up on the foe you will be facing, the Eldar of the Craftworld Alaitoc. They are a wily foe and Alaitoc has been known to use the Eldar known as Rangers more then often, experts in sabotage and secret attacks, so it is not surprising this attack has happened so quickly. Do you return to the training cages and spar with your fellow Blood Angels, it will be a long week and practice is important to maintain, less your skills begin to lessen.

Do you tour the vessel _Sanguine Eternis_, it is a very noble vessel and carries more history then a single Space Marine ever could, even a hero like that of the Sanguinary Guard. Or do you spend the week in private meditation, reflecting upon your past and the future battles to come?.

Once the week is over you are gathered into the hangar, fully armed and armoured, while Captain Castiellus tells you the cruiser is under attack by Eldar ships. What are your feelings on your inability to do anything, nothing you do will alter this battle raging on right now. You could all die without even realizing it, does this annoy you or make you anticipate the battle ahead even more?. Either way your wait is not a long one, the whining klaxons end and the Captain leads you all onto On _Sanguine Wing_, as it takes off into the void Captain Castiellus gives you all a simple speech and you each swear an Oath of Moment.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

They were greeted by the Captain of the 4th, an honour guard of menial size, a wash of red and gold, awaited them and the brethren clasped hands, happy to return to the bosom of their companies. He raised the banner ever so slightly holding himself a little straighter, as he rested the symbol of the praetors upon the crook of his arm;

Caesar cared nought for companies, returns and reunions and merely waited eyes flitting over the marines, over the hallowed walls of the mighty ship, a ship of history, of substance. 

He would see it later, yet first he must rest, must sleep within his quarters and he allowed the gold helmed veteran to guide him with the slightest of nods. His eyes flitted around the corridors as he strode through behind him yet he felt irritable, desperate to be alone and out of his armour.

The door to his quarters was pushed open and he nodded in approval at the sparse quarters, similar to his own, unfancy, business like, built for a warrior. He nodded placing the banner upon a rack and furling the cloth carefully

"This is sufficient. I wish to rest for now yet i will need an escort and partners in the training cages in about 10 hours, 3 as skilled as you can muster, the faster the better and a long stave of metal about the size of the banner. If I am to go into war with howling banshees one handed i wish to be prepared. I will also need an escort to the library and if I have time about this hallowed ship. Let it be done by you or one of your brethren."

He nodded curtly to the veteran before shutting the door in his startled face. Slipping out of his armour quickly and carefully he reclined upon the bed and fell into an uneasy sleep.

The bed was hard yet the sleep was peaceful and he awoke to a knock on his door 10 hours later. Slipping into his armour, he begun his training.

He worked relentlessly, dedicating his time to research and a series of self implemented and time consuming drills, each set to improving his agility and ability of fighting the more nimble foes whilst bearing the heavy stave of metal metal, which he eventually added weights too to make his task ever more difficult. He sparred, practice in the training cages, learning to duck and roll whilst holding the banner aloft, practiced changing hands mid stroke so better to add to his arsenal of attacks.

In between sessions he slept, meditated then worked once more, long gruelling exertion punctuated by silence and stillness, inner peace calming the warriors soul within him. The week slipped by, flying along and thus par hurried excursions and deliberate wrong turns Caesar was unable to see much of the venerable ship. 

It depressed him yet he vowed to see it once more in times of tranquility, once the eldar had been vanquished.

Now he stood in the hanger, armoured once more, the banner in his right, the fingers of his glaive curling and uncurling slowly as he tried to relax, tried to clear his mind. The ship rocked, growling and squealing in protest as it came under fire yet Caesar merely closed his eyes and listened to the old ship. Listened to its protests, listened to the angry bark of its guns and the joyous explosions at its return to war. He felt safe within the old ship, he was indeed in safe hands. He smiled to himself, he could not help but love and respect aircraft and battleships, powerful mighty creatures, tempestuous as the sea, there rage more deadly than a primarch's. He knelt and touched the cruiser's hanger floor and felt warmth spread through his fingers and he gave a small smile as claxons came to life and Alexander lead them up the ramp.

They swore oaths, oaths of moment oaths to uphold the honour of their chapter, to return with the artefact and there enemies head. He swore a seperate oath a silent oath unheard by any and his eyes fell upon the venerable banner in his hand.

He would keep it safe, the enemy would not defile his sacred charge


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer watched the Captains exchange greetings
_Thats quite the greeting part_
Then a Gold-Helmed veteran walked up to Lucifer and bowed his head.
'Do you wish to see your quarters sir,' the Marine said.
'Don't boy, I'm not venerable, just a good fighter, I would like to see my quarters yes,' Lucifer said.
As they arrived at Lucifers quarters Lucifer placed a hand on the veterans shoulder.
'Know this my boy, your day will come soon enough, for no Marine can survive forever,' Lucifer said as he entered his quarters and looked at them, sparse and a rock hard bed compared to Lucifers lavish room and a nice soft bed, well, two more reasons not to stay in his room.

Lucifer walked through the large, ancient ship. He had seen ships of great might before, but usually he had been too busy training to examine them, this time was going to be different, Lucifer came round a corner and saw Caesar, Lucifer bowed his head to him and kept walking.
Lucifer finally came to the bridge, he saw a few Marines, a horde of serfs and the commander of the ship, Lucifer walked up onto the bridge, the earthen robes he wore covered most of his golden armour _They are yet to realise an angel in their midst_ Lucifer continued walking, off the bridge and towards the weapons batteries.
He saw a group of serfs bustling around and he saw a Marine looking over the Lance battery _unusual_.
The Marine turned and saw Lucifer looking at the many weapons on board the great ship.
'It's a thing of beauty isn't it,' came a voice behind Lucifer.
'Yes it is, I have seen entire Artillery regiments of the Imperial Guard that have less earthshaking batteries,' replied Lucifer.
'It's ironic though,' the Marine said.
'What is,' Lucifer pressed.
'Nothing, it will be revealed to you soon,' he said as he walked off.

Lucifer had spent the rest of his time on the ship reading about several foes, Rangers, Swooping Hawks and Shining Spears, all of them were foes Lucifer had difficulty with, Rangers could hide from him, Swooping Hawks could almost out fly him and Shining Spears could outrun him. But none of it mattered as he was going into war not alone but with five other Sanguinary Guard Members.

As the great ship exited the warp it took fire from the Xenos Eldar. Lucifer walked onto the bridge as this happened, he saw the commander give the order to fire and he saw the first ship get ripped apart, the other fled, that was all he needed to see, he walked briskly back to his quarters and grabbed his Glaive and his Angelus. He threw off his robe and walked to the hangar. Finally the Klaxons stopped and the all-clear was given, the Captain lead them onto _On Sanguine Wing_ and lead them in an Oath of the moment.

Lucifer gave his oath like he usually did.
'Emperor protects those who have faith in him, let me be the faithful.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

They had been greeted by the Captain of the 4th along with many of his veterans, the display did nothing to Gunter's view of these warriors, he was beyond such displays among brothers. A veteran had showed him to his quarters but he had spent little time there during their journey, rather keeping his mind focused and body honed in the training cages for the week they were in transit.

His fist flung out and he caught the warrior in the side of the head knocking him back as the other flew at him a roar coming from his throat. Gunter lept back and riposted before kicking out and dropping the marine to the floor before taking the long wooden pole in his hand and slamming it down on the marine's stomach. He swung the staff up and above his head before sweeping it out and hitting the last brother on the top of the head dropping him. 

Groggily the warriors eventually got back up and cracked knuckles, picking up different weapons, _"When will you change your weapon sir?"_ asked one. Gunter smiled, *"Once I am defeated with this weapon in my hands, only then will I change what I fight with." *the warrior nodded the three brothers charged him again.

The warning klaxons were blaring and to be honest getting a bit annoying, they stood on the deck recieving their oaths of moment. The xenos Eldar had finally appeared and they were pounding the ship, Gunter bowed his head as the Captain reached him, *"On my life I swear I will bring death on swift wings to the enemies of the Emperor." *


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The second that the Preators stepped on board they were greeted by the fourths captain and their veteran marines. Gabriel barely registed this fact and stepped off the Sanguine's wing and waited for Alexander to give the order to dismiss them and allow them to spend the time as they will. When the order came several veterans of the first offered to take the Preators round the ship, and Gabriel stepped up to one of the eldest, a marine he had seen training when he had just been accepted into the Preators. *"Duchant its good to see you again. Could you possibly give me a tour of the ship before taking me to my quarters?" *The younger marine nodded and off the two went, lone astartes, one in red one in gold, causing several of the crew members discomfort as they travelled everywhere. Eventually Gabriel wound up at his quarters where he meditated for a full cycle.

Gabriel had been heading down to the hanger when warning klaxons blared into life. The Eldar were attacking the ship. However it seemed to Gabriel that the battle only lasted a short time. Noting could defeat the power of the astartes he thought to himself as he entered the hanger. He caught up with the others and swore to Alexander *"I will fight until my last breath has gone from my body. I will bring the Emperors wrath to the filthy xeno." *With that he seated himself.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Giestler decended the acces ramp behind his brothers. The captain of _the knights_ Greeted the praetors with his veterans. Giestler felt greatly honoured as he had not known the captain to be this welcoming in the past. He saw an old friend of his from 3rd company. He had been a seargant at the same time as Giestler, although he had been a devastator and Giestler an assault seargant he had been an esential figuire in developing his fighting style. "Giestler my old friend," Said the veteran, "It seems i am not the only one that has been busy moving up ranks" replied Giestler. "Aye it is true from seargant to company champion to 1st company veteran and then back to here." Said the seargant. "I should like to spar with you later my friend but right now i would like to lay my head down in meditation could you show me to my quarters." 

The marine did as he was told without any questions. Giestler followed him silently through the windng corridors. Human serfs passed by with thier heads lowered in respect for the two veterans.

OOC:i am not finished this post yet but i have to leave just now so i will finish it when i return.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As the twin doors of _On Sanguine Wing_ retracted into the Stormraven's inner-workings a gust of sharp wind blew into the cabins followed by harsh rains made worse by heaving thunderstorms. It was not good weather for flight, and that made it all the better for the Praetors of Azkaellon. The riskier that the drops were the better, it honed their skills in flight and made them better warriors for all the danger. They had to have the flight skills of Thunderhawk pilots, and yet be even better to keep themselves alive in the storm.

Giving his squad only a single nod of the head as the go-ahead Alexander leapt from the cabin and into the swirling skies, allowing himself to drop at least 50ft before his jump-pack thrust into life and carried him back up. As one the Praetors all followed and jumped into the tempest, allowing their wings to carry them into a dive. Captain Castiellus waved them forward, down into the planet where the mission would begin. The first objectives were clear, secure a landing zone and then form the vanguard of the attack. Farseer Sylraielle was marked for the Praetors to kill, the glory would be theirs this day.

As they descended a soundless pair of wings, with feathers of blue and white and gold, fluttered in the storm almost as if no rains battered them and no lightning struck near them. Several slender figures were waiting in the clouds, their wings making no sound as they hovered in the sky. As one they began to descend, heading closer and closer to the Praetors, their golden armour shining in the darkness. As the Praetors continued further downwards a single sound is heard amid the roaring sea of storms and rain, a bomb just narrowly flies past Gunter Van Dracule before exploding. 'Squad, hostile xenos. Kill them for Sanguinius and Azkaellon!,' proclaimed Captain Castiellus as he dropped out of formation and towards the approaching enemy. As they came into view it was clear what they were, Eldar Aspect Warriors. Swooping Hawks, masters of aerial combat and the Eldar's answer to flight fighters. No better foe for a Sanguinary Guard. The Swooping Hawks outnumbered the Sanguinary Guard's at least three to one, and an Exarch led them. This one bore a large crown across his helmet and his wings were glowing golden and his armour was ornamented with lither parts and a thin bodysuit styled chestplate.

As the entire Eldar attacking group came into view they raised their laser guns and fired, they were powerful and a far cry above the lasguns of the Imperial Guard, more like a Lascannon of a Devastator squad. Several began dropping bombs that rained down onto the Praetors, exploding in their ranks. Captain Alexander darted forward and drew his Glaive Encarmine, the ancient sword glowing green in both his hands. With a single thrust he brought the Glaive up and into the Exarch's glowing curved blade, both blades met in a flurry of sparks as the Exarch passed and dashed towards Caeser, no doubt thinking to destroy his banner and break morale, his blade outwards and his large rifle firing small bursts of white-hot plasma.

With that single blow both sides met in combat, Hawks and Sanguinary Guards buzzing around each other, striking out with Mirror Blade and Glaive Encarmine, blasting with Lasblasters and Angelus Bolters.

(OOC: Try to space this fight out a bit, over 2-3 posts if you can, kill some of the Eldar but leave enough for everyone which is about 3 per player. Also Warsmith and Ramo may be a bit late so if I need to ill update without them.)

----------------------------------------

Gunter Van Dracule, without a word the Captain leaps out of the Stormraven and begins free-falling towards the planet. Do you follow him right away or do you allow others in the squad out first before following?. As you fly downwards, or free-fall whichever your preference, you catch up with the Captain and fly alongside him.

Suddenly a single sound is heard, you can hear it above the entire storm and you know the squad can as well. It is like a gun firing. Suddenly a bomb falls past you and explodes, peppering you with shrapnel but nothing that can pierce your mighty artificer armour. You turn to see a group of Eldar Aspect Warriors flying towards you, they are Swooping Hawks clad in blue and white armour with golden wings and all carrying large laser weapons and enough explosives to level any Thunderhawks or Drop Pods that are sent, you must clear these flying foes before it is safe for the 4th Company to land. The Eldar masters of the air, what does the prospect of fighting these aerial kings mean to you?.

As Captain Castiellus crosses blades with the Eldar Exarch they quickly pass each other with a dance of sparks and the Exarch flies straight for Caeser, you could help him but he can handle this on his own. The Swooping Hawks are nearing, it is time for blood.

----------------------------------------

Gabriel Titus, without a word the Captain leaps out of the Stormraven and begins free-falling towards the planet. Do you follow him right away or do you allow others in the squad out first before following?. As you fly downwards, or free-fall whichever your preference, you catch up with the Captain and fly alongside him.

Suddenly a single sound is heard, you can hear it above the entire storm and you know the squad can as well. It is like a gun firing. Suddenly a bomb falls past Gunter and explodes, peppering him with shrapnel but he will be fine. You turn to see a group of Eldar Aspect Warriors flying towards you, they are Swooping Hawks clad in blue and white armour with golden wings and all carrying large laser weapons and enough explosives to level any Thunderhawks or Drop Pods that are sent, you must clear these flying foes before it is safe for the 4th Company to land. The Eldar masters of the air, what does the prospect of fighting these aerial kings mean to you?.

As Captain Castiellus crosses blades with the Eldar Exarch they quickly pass each other with a dance of sparks and the Exarch flies straight for Caeser, you could help him but he can handle this on his own. The Swooping Hawks are nearing, it is time for blood.

----------------------------------------

Lucifer Virtus, without a word the Captain leaps out of the Stormraven and begins free-falling towards the planet. Do you follow him right away or do you allow others in the squad out first before following?. As you fly downwards, or free-fall whichever your preference, you catch up with the Captain and fly alongside him.

Suddenly a single sound is heard, you can hear it above the entire storm and you know the squad can as well. It is like a gun firing. Suddenly a bomb falls past you and explodes, peppering you with shrapnel but nothing that can pierce your mighty artificer armour. You turn to see a group of Eldar Aspect Warriors flying towards you, they are Swooping Hawks clad in blue and white armour with golden wings and all carrying large laser weapons and enough explosives to level any Thunderhawks or Drop Pods that are sent, you must clear these flying foes before it is safe for the 4th Company to land. The Eldar masters of the air, what does the prospect of fighting these aerial kings mean to you?.

As Captain Castiellus crosses blades with the Eldar Exarch they quickly pass each other with a dance of sparks and the Exarch flies straight for Caeser, you could help him but he can handle this on his own. The Swooping Hawks are nearing, it is time for blood.

----------------------------------------

Giestler Anvilus, without a word the Captain leaps out of the Stormraven and begins free-falling towards the planet. Do you follow him right away or do you allow others in the squad out first before following?. As you fly downwards, or free-fall whichever your preference, you catch up with the Captain and fly alongside him.

Suddenly a single sound is heard, you can hear it above the entire storm and you know the squad can as well. It is like a gun firing. Suddenly a bomb falls past you and explodes, peppering you with shrapnel but nothing that can pierce your mighty artificer armour. You turn to see a group of Eldar Aspect Warriors flying towards you, they are Swooping Hawks clad in blue and white armour with golden wings and all carrying large laser weapons and enough explosives to level any Thunderhawks or Drop Pods that are sent, you must clear these flying foes before it is safe for the 4th Company to land. The Eldar masters of the air, what does the prospect of fighting these aerial kings mean to you?.

As Captain Castiellus crosses blades with the Eldar Exarch they quickly pass each other with a dance of sparks and the Exarch flies straight for Caeser, you could help him but he can handle this on his own. The Swooping Hawks are nearing, it is time for blood.

----------------------------------------

Caeser, without a word the Captain leaps out of the Stormraven and begins free-falling towards the planet. Do you follow him right away or do you allow others in the squad out first before following?. As you fly downwards, or free-fall whichever your preference, you catch up with the Captain and fly alongside him.

Suddenly a single sound is heard, you can hear it above the entire storm and you know the squad can as well. It is like a gun firing. Suddenly a bomb falls past you and explodes, peppering you with shrapnel but nothing that can pierce your mighty artificer armour. You turn to see a group of Eldar Aspect Warriors flying towards you, they are Swooping Hawks clad in blue and white armour with golden wings and all carrying large laser weapons and enough explosives to level any Thunderhawks or Drop Pods that are sent, you must clear these flying foes before it is safe for the 4th Company to land. The Eldar masters of the air, what does the prospect of fighting these aerial kings mean to you?.

As Captain Castiellus crosses blades with the Eldar Exarch they quickly pass each other with a dance of sparks and the Exarch flies straight at you. How does the prospect of facing this foe, clearly honoured by its own race and clearly formidable in warfare, feel for you. It no doubt intends to destroy your banner and cripple morale amongst your brothers, how does this make you feel?.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer waited in the bay, waiting for the order to jump, he sees his Captain nod and then launch himself out.
_Time to go._
Lucifer dived out of the Raven and fell through the air, he loved the thrill and exhillaration of falling.
He then activated his wings and came to a halt beside his Captain, they then continued flying through the sky.
_It was too peaceful for a planetary landing, the Xenos must know we're here_
Then came the sound, not too much unlike the sound of a gun firing and a grenade exploded next to them, showering Lucifer in shrapnel, the worst it did was bounce off his armour.
He turned and heared the Captains orders to charge, Lucifer raised his Glaive and charged at the Hawks.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The banner was icy cold, a parasite upon the boiling rage of his fury. The captain dropped, falling away into the winds below, his arms spread wings dead and inactive as he plummeted. Caesar's teeth locked together, his jaws seized and he clenched his fist around the metal staff as the rest of his squad plumetted away. Then it was his turn. The banner fluttered in the wind as he stepped forward, heels on the edge looking into the abyss.

He toppled forth, the banner, inverted, the sympols turned upon there head, a cape of cloth flying out behind him as he tore downwards following the golden armour of his brethren watching as his captain activated his jump pack, the wings kicking into life as gravity catapulted him towards the ground. He kicked his own jump pack to life feeling it shudder and pull him upright and he felt relief surge through him as he pushed himself forward.

He twirled in mid air, desperately trying to sight the enemy, a flash of light, and suddenly he felt shrapnel pepper his body, clipping off his armour before falling away to the ground below him. A shout from his captain and he spiralled hovering to find his targets, graceful and beautiful even in there hateful xenos forms. He loved and hated them in equal measure, loved the challenge of combat with such creatures, loved the beauty, the graceful contours of their forms yet abhorred what they were, xenos, aliens.

He hated orks fully and thus was their ideal nemesis, their deathbringer. Indeed he abhorred their brutish form, their lack of grace, the fact that they were inhuman merely made it better. He killed them without mercy, a relentless machine tearing through their necks with powerful strikes.

The eldar were difference, duelling with them a dance of beautiful grace that made his combat feel unwieldy, clashes of sword that he never wanted to end, that he wanted to go on for ever. Yet everytime he was forced to end it, forced by his honour and his oaths to end that martial perfection and leave their broken bodies upon the ground.

Now they came swooping, and the exarch, Caesar recognized him instantly had eyes fixed upon him, he catapulted towards him and Caesar pulled himself upwards raising the bolters attatched to his wrist he fired, holding his position hovering in midair placing the banner behind his back as bolts of plasma flittered towards him.

He dived aside kicking left, shooting bolter rounds towards exarch, the banner his charge he kicked away still shooting his left wrist extended as the exarch bore down upon him. Then he stopped fleeing and merely held his ground back straight, ready to receive the brunt of the exarch's charge.

At the last second he kicked forward there momentums collided as Caesar grasped the exarch's wrist forcing his blade away, placing the banner behind him out of harms way the exarchs fist crashed into his helm and he lashed out with his foot trying to bring his strength to bear upon the exarch's frail fraim


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel waited for his captain to leap out of the back of the Sanguine's Wing before following suit. He free fell majestically feeling the wind rush through him, the exhilaration. He wiped through the air and barely managed to activate his wings in time to dodge the first plasma bolt that seared towards him. He had faced the Swooping Hawks before, and he knew how dangerous they truly were. He raised his angelus pattern bolter and waited to get within range of the swooping hawks. 

The second that he was he let loose a hail of shots impacting on one of them, tearing him to shreds as well as hitting another's weapon. He flew straight towards the one that had a damaged weapon and drew his glaive Encarmine. His blessed weapon that tore through so many enemies before, he had defeated tyranids with it, orks and even eldar. It would feel good to cleave this enemy in half.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter leapt out of the Stormhawk just behind Captain Alexander, allowing himself to freefall, letting his weight and momentum carry him towards the surface. The sensation of freedom and power never ceased to please him and he found himself smiling like a child as he fell like a mighty angel from heaven. 

Suddenly he heard a round go off and bomb flew by him, exploding by Ceasar but not doing anything to their mighty armor. He lightly turned in the air to regard thier new foes and saw an enemy truly worth fighting in this greatest of arenas, the Eldar Swooping Hawks. Their armor was white and blue, their wings alight with gold, large laser weapons held in their hands and each of them carrying enough explosives to deal with all of the Fourth's Thunderhawks. 

Gunter readied himself before attacking, this would be a true battle, one to go down in the anals of this squad's history. Before he could move though the Eldar's leader raced past him towards Ceasar, he knew his arrogant brother could handle himself so he turned himself and picked out his own target.

As if sensing that he was watching him the Eldar turned and regarded him as they flew through the air. The Eldar's beautiful slender helm cocked slightly to the side as it regarded Gunter's Deathmask, then with a scream of jets they were racing at each other, each one shooting their weapon at the other. They took off in a beautiful yet fatal dance through the sky, each one circling the other, the golden wings of the Eldar shining in the sun and the white fire from Gunter's jetpack glowing fiercely.

As the circle they danced in drew tighter together their flight path became more like a straight line and Gunter saw that they would collide with great force. He stopped shooting yet didn't have enough time to pull out his glaive encarmine, so he spread his fingers ready to grasp any part of the Eldar warrior that he could. Seeing that he would collide with the Astartes the Eldar attempted to pull away but Gunter would not allow it, his hands shooting out from his sides he tore the Eldar's gun from his hands and broke it across his knee before shooting up into the sky after the fleeing Eldar.

The Eldar began swooping to different directions trying to evade him, the sight of their duel from the ground would have been a beautiful one indeed. Where the Eldar's smoke trail was a swirling upwards spiral, Gunter's was a straight line going right through the middle of that lspiral, the tip of it slowly getting closer to the top of the spiral.

As he got right behind the Eldar he pulled out his Glaive Encarmine and when he got just above the Hawk's wings he swept the mighty weapon down and hacked off one of its wings. The Eldar immediately shot out of his graceful spiral and tried to stop his hazardous flight but to no avail, and he began falling quickly towards the ground. Gunter chased him down, unwilling to let gravity finish the job, but he did not expect the Eldar to go shooting back up into the sky and fly by him. 

He followed, the G-forces on his body causing his armor to shake violently, he quickly got behind the Eldar agin who was reaching for a bomb and, grabbing the one wing it had left, he shoved his Glaive through its back and out of its chest. The warrior shuddered before dying and Gunter let him go, the dead angel falling to the ground.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer glided through the sky, in an aerial duel with one of the Hawks.
He dodged a wide blow from the hawk ans brought up his fist, but he grabbed only air.
'I'll tear you in half!' Lucifer yelled, flying towards the Hawk, but instead of slowing to fight it Lucifer kept going and tore into the Hawk, breaking its bones and tearing ita armour.
'Praise to he on Terra and the Great Primarch!' Lucifer yelled as he engaged yet another Hawk.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alexander raised his arm and fired, his Angelus Bolter howling as three bullets, each a Bloodshard round, flew through the air. The first missed its target as the Eldar twisted lithely to avoid it, however he, or she it was hard to tell, was not so fortunate again. Both remaining shots punctured the Eldar's armour and exploded within, the razor-filament of the bolts shredding the xenos's insides as it fell, bloodied and ruined.

Another two jolted past, eager to avenge their fallen comrade. Raising his Glaive Encarmine with both hands and swung it downwards, right into a Swooping Hawk's helmet, crumpling it and sending the Eldar down. They weren't expecting him to be this fast, or to be able to wield a weapon as large and powerful as the Glaive Encarmine like a lesser man would wield a simple short-handed sword. And now one had paid the price for his arrogance, and the second was sure to follow. Drawing its curved blade the Eldar dashed upwards to follow Alexander who responded by dropping and slashing outwards in a flurry of stabbing slashes that the Eldar expertly dodged and parried. They were worthy foes of many, but not to a Sanguinary Guard.

Quickly parrying a counter-attack Alexander fired his Angelus Bolter with a thought, the shot racing past the Eldar's head to side-fell to avoid it only to feel Alexander's Glaive Encarmine coming down onto his chest. Slicing a fine cut through the Eldar's chest Alexander watched as the Hawk, already dead from the force of the strike, fell into the storms, he had made sure not to hit the small stone on the tip of the chest. He didn't know why but he had done it before during a skirmish with the Eldar and felt a strange revolting sensation in the air whenever he did, so he had avoided breaking them since then.

Alexander heard a flutter in the wind and turned instantly, his Glaive blocking the rapier of the third Hawk, he had discarded his helmet revealing an ovular face with sharp cheekbones and a braid of black hair hanging from a short cut of hair across the centre of his head. Impressed by his foes resilience Alexander pushed forward and sliced out, ready to continue the fight.

-------------------------

Gunter Van Dracule: As you watch the dead Hawk fall to the ground you hear the sounds of its comrades. Surely enough two are flying at you, one is launching grenades that fall quickly and explode all around you while the other is firing laser blasts from its rifle. Both are attacking from opposite directions, and are attempting to box you in.

[What are you going to do?. You can try and get the grenadier but there is a chance the shooter may get you, and vice versa. Which is the bigger threat?]

Gabriel Titus: As you fly towards the Hawk who's weapon is broken he surprises you by drawing two curved blades that shimmer in the rain. He charges forward and clashes with you, throwing fast strikes that come from every angle, he is attempting to catch you off-guard and find a weak spot. Another Hawk comes from behind to support him, blasting with precision shots to block your counter-attacks and protect the swordsman.

[What are you going to do?. The swordsman continues to attack you but as long as the gunner is in place it will be a challenge to find a real chance to counter-attack and kill the xenos.]

Lucifer Virtus: As a second Hawk attacks you he drops off a load of grenades that explode, creating a blind spot that he quickly takes advantage of with a series of rapid blasts from his laser gun before drawing an cord of a Power Whip. Along with a short sword he attempts to use the whip to draw your Glaive away and strike quickly with the sword.

[What are you going to do?. The whip is clearly a threat to a large weapon like your Glaive Encarmine, yet you cannot ignore it. How will you manuver around this threat and destroy this arrogant alien?]

Caeser: As you lash out with your boot the Exarch jumps up and lands on your leg. Quickly jumping again he flips over you and deftly twists your head, spinning you around and weakening your grip, allowing him to escape your clutches. As the Exarch quickly flies up he unleashes a volley of blasts from a plasma rifle, you twist and avoid the shots while making sure the banner is safe but the Exarch continues to fight from a distance, only closing the gap when he feels you are close to buckling.

[What are you going to do. The Exarch's barrage continues and shows no signs of letting up but you notice that the Eldar gets closer to you when he feels an opening is available. Will you exploit this or try to out-shoot him?]

Giestler Anvilus: As two Hawks rush you, both of their blades pulsing with energy you dodge and fly through their blades before drawing your Glaive Encarmine. A third Hawk begins sniping at you with shots from a xenos plasma weapon. He poses a threat but the two melee attackers do not let up, working in tandem to try and offset you and use your own bulk against you.

[What are you going to do?. The gunner poses a serious threat, his weapon could wound you, but the two swordsman Eldar are even closer and their attacks are fast and strong. If you dont do something they will overwhelm you.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer saw the Eldar draw a Power Whip.
_Son of a..._
The Eldar then flew towards him, intent on killing him.
Lucifer sheathed his Glaive, knowing how easily the Eldar could get rid of it if he tried to fight with it.
Lucifer flew off with the Hawk in pursuit, yet the Hawk hand no idea what Lucifer would do next, he cut his pack and while he was falling he opened up with his Angelus Bolter, round after round spitting out of the holy weapon.
_Surely one of them must have hit the Eldar._
Then out of the clouds came the hawk, but it was missing an arm.
_But it still carried the Whip._
Lucifer opened up with his Bolter agains, bolts flying out of it, the Eldar couldn't dodge all of them, and eventuually the Hawks blue and white armour was smeared with its own blood as it was shot by a steam of Lucifers fire. Then it fell out of the sky, its wings with inumerable holes.
_Blam, Blam, Blam, Click, Click click_
'Not now!' Lucifer yelled


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

A subtle flick and the exarch was away from him, spiralling way through the air, hot bolts of plasma searing past him, and Caesar spiralled away his wrist mounted bolters bucking as he fired back. The bolts flashed wide as they ducked and weaved, bolters holding the other at an impasse, the exarch more than happy to remain at range.

Caesar tried to close, kicking forwards his left gauntlet raised yet the exarch merely kicked away, hot plasma searing towards the banner, forcing him to duck away switching hands and now the exarch closed a plasma shot flashing under his arm and Caesar was forced to spiral away, diving low, flipping in mid air to meet the exarch face to face.

Spreading his arms wides he clenched his left fist in a gesture of defiance the right holding the banner high

"You wish to crush my banner, yet I can dive all day, my wings have touched the skys as often as yours. If you wish to make the banner fall you will have to come closer, for no xenos has touched the banner since i became it's guardian. So come, come we shall dance hawk, dance to the death"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel cursed as the hawk he had been dueling with drew two slim swords and dove straight towards him. Another Hawk followed, keeping back but firing to stop Gabriel getting close to his comrade. Gabriel ducked weaved and dodged. This was one of the fights he would remember in years to come hopefully. How two eldar had almost outsmarted him. Gabriel started to increase the tempo, seemingly flying to the right of one eldar for the other to anticipate this and fire ahead, trying to stop him. However Gabriel doubled back with a quick burst of his wings. He flew to the left catching both eldar by surprise and opened fire with his angelus pattern bolter, shots flying straight towards the one with the gun.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter snorted as he watched the dead hawk fall gracelessly to the planet below before being shaken by a flurry of grenades exploding around him. They did not do much to him, his armor more then enough to keep him safe, but when he turned to regard his attacker he saw two hawks racing towards him, one flinging grenades and the other firing its laser weapon. Flipping his body around he raced upwards to meet them, only after getting very close did he veer off and attack the one with the rifle.

The grenadier would pose the smallest threat at the moment, the grenades were not very accurate and his armor would hold true as long as he stayed at the proper distance, but the one with the rifle was another story. The hawk with the rifle flew backwords as he gave chase, a howl of hatred on his lips.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(OOC: Sorry for the lateness of this update. Ive been busy lately with school work and haven't had time for detailed posts. The RP resumes!.)

The two combatants were striking at a pace most would think impossible. Their motions were a blur of movement as Alexander and the Swooping Hawk duelled. Glaive Encarmine against Mirror Sword. Dodging a sidewards strike Alexander brought a downward blow against the Eldar's wing, severing it. Quickly following it up with a kick to the chest, he could feel the Eldar's bones break under his boot, finished the xenos off. A nod of acknowledgement was all his foe received as he fell into the swirling maelstrom.

Alexander looked down at his squad. Lucifer was fighting off a few Hawks while Caeser duelled with their Exarch. Gabriel and Gunter were doing quite well, both had reaped death amongst the enemy and the Hawks were on the defensive. Noticing Lucifer's bolter run dry Alexander caught sight of a Hawk attempting to capitalize on this. Quickly dashing forward, his wings thrusting through the rain and wind, he raised his Glaive and stabbed the Hawk through the chest from behind, just before it could strike. *'Brother Lucifer, conserve ammunition,'* he ordered. The Exarch turned and shouted something in its elaborate xenos tongue, the Hawks all acknowledged it with more alien-talk and began to flee. Although tempted to chase them Alexander quickly halted any thoughts of such amongst the squad who tried with a curt order over the vox, the Captain expected Caeser would definitely try it. *'No brothers!, let them flee. We have our target and they are too few to pose a threat anymore, Sanguinary Guard we fly!.'*

As the squad flew down the storm began to disappate the closer they got to the ground, finally solid earth was visible. Alexander slowed his descend and altered his flight stance to allow a perfect landing. Although the sky was a Sanguinary Guard's true home, they were just as deadly on the ground. 'Brothers, here are your objectives. The Strike Cruiser has detected at least two Eldar base camps, crippling these will weaken the xenos presence and make achieving the ultimate objective must easier. Gunter and Lucifer, you two will assail the first bastion at the location in your visors. Caeser and Gabriel you will take the other bastion. I will draw their attention and curb any reinforcements they may send,' the Captain explained the orders, expected resistance was unknown, but he was confident it was nothing that his squad couldn't handle, raising his Glaive and holding it with both hands Alexander gave one last encouragement to the squad, *'By the Blood of Sanguinius!, and the legacy of Azkaellon!.'*

-----------------------------------------------------------

Gunter; As you chase the fleeing Hawk it breaks away along with the rest of its group. Captain Alexander quickly orders you all to follow him, and not to chase down the fleeing aliens. As you land on the ground the Captain gives you all your orders, you are to go with Lucifer and destroy an Eldar encampment. After the Captain gives your orders you move out.

[How does the Eldar fleeing affect you?, and how does the Captain's decision to let them sit with you?. Once you receive your orders and learn of your partner how do you feel about them both in particular?]

Lucifer; As you attempt to reload your Angelus Bolter you hear the sound of an enemy, you turn only to see Captain Alexander has killed it and likely saved you. He reminds you to conserve ammunition. Suddenly the Eldar flee and the Captain orders you all to disregard them and follow him, as you land on the ground you are given your orders. You are to go with Gunter and destroy an Eldar encampment. After the Captain gives your orders you move out.

[How does the Captain saving your life affect you?, are you grateful that he did so, or ashamed that you did not notice the Eldar due to your ammunition issue. Once you land you are given your orders to destroy an Eldar encampment, how do you feel about your partner for this?.]

Caeser; You await the Exarch's blow but it never falls. The alien leader spits out some xenos babble and flees along with the rest of its group. As the Captain orders you all not to chase you get the feeling he is only talking to you. As you land you are given your orders to destroy an Eldar encampment, you are to go with Gabriel for this. After the Captain gives your orders you move out.

[How does the Exarch fleeing in your duel make you feel?, are you enraged by it or do you feel slighted?. And how does the Captain's orders to leave them sit with you?, especially since it seems like that order was given just for you. As you land you are given your orders to destroy an Eldar encampment. How do you feel about your partner in this?.]

Gabriel; As you fly towards the Hawk it quickly drops downwards to avoid your attack. The Exarch gives out an order in its xenos-tongue and the aerial Eldar flee, the Captain orders you not to give chase and to follow him down to the planet's surface. As you land you are given your orders, you are to do with Caeser and destroy an Eldar encampment. After the Captain gives your orders you move out.

[How does the Eldar fleeing make you feel?, and the Captain's orders to leave them be. As you land you are given orders, and to partner with Caeser for said orders. How do you feel about pairing up with the Standard Bearer?.]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer attempted to slam a new clip into his Bolter when he heard the sound of a xenos.
He spun, Glaive raised and ready, but instead of an Eldar he saw Captain Alexander with a Hawk on his blade
_'You have my thanks Alexander,'_ Lucifer said meekly, trying to bring up some form of honour.
He spun away and decended with the rest of the squad, he felt some of his overgrown ego slip away, he should have known that more Hawks would try to attack him and if it wasn't for Alexander Lucifer would probably be dead right now.

After they landed Alexander gave out orders.
They were to attack two seperate bastions of the Eldar forces. He was to go with Gunter. The quiet one.
After Alexander finished talking Lucifer walked over to Gunter.
_'A lovely day for slaying Eldar isn't it,'_ Lucifer said, trying to make conversation.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Caesar cursed as the exarch turned at his challenge and sped away, gracefullly skimming across the clouds, leaving the praetor's heart suddenly limp, empty.

He did not attempt to chase, felt the burning brand of Alexander's words whip across him, yet he had no desire to chase down the exarch. A mighty warrior indeed yet with the banner in his hand Caesar was but a shadow of his former self. It weighed upon his the fact that he could not draw his glaive, for the mighty sword was an impotent weight when held in one hand, too long and unwieldy to use properly and effectively.

It was galling and Caesar felt the saliva in his mouth as distasteful as ashes, the desire to spit unrelenting yet he held himself in. Every fibre of his being desired to kill to become on with the battle once more, yet the banner was his charge, his task, his purpose. He had been tempted to strap the banner to his back to give him the freedom of both hands, yet without the banner in his hand he could not truly protect it, ensure its safety. None had touched it in all his years and it was a record he prided himself upon

Now they went to ground and Caesar turned his head to look upon the oldest member amongst them, the man that would have his back in this next endeavour. Of all the squad Caesar grudgingly respected him the most for his fame almost equalled if not superceeded his own. A strong and powerful warrior their prestige similar there methods were so different. Caesar was a warrior through and through, his chambers and time dedicated to its barbarism, gabriel half a century his senior was more of a romantic, a patron of arts and culture, his slaughter more graceful, slower and more deadly than Caesar's barbaric frenzy. They were opposites in more ways than one, Gabriel the model soldier, an example to the chapter, a poster boy in fact, Caesar a rebellios war daog, often chastised a loose cannon held on a tight leash.

Maybe indeed Caesar was a little jealous of his brother, the respect tinged with loathing and distaste, yet despite it all he knew one thing from years of fighting. If he needed someone to have his back, he could trust Gabriel to be there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

(This is a mini-update since BAV and Lord Ramo haven't had time to post yet.)

Lucifer; As you move briskly alongside Brother Gunter through the tall grass of the plains you wonder whether or not to keep trying on conversation, or abandon it. A small glint of light catches your eye, alerting you to the enemies present. A squad of Eldar Jetbikes is approaching fast, you realize that you must make a decision fast for they will be upon you within an instant.

[Attempt some more conversation with Gunter, and respond to the enemies that are racing towards you.]

Gunter; As you move briskly alongside Brother Lucifer through the tall grass of the plains you could respond to his conversation attempts, or remain silent. Whatever suits you. You notice that Lucifer has stopped and sees something, and you quickly see it as well. Eldar Jetbikes and they are approaching fast. You must both make a decision fast, or be blasted by their Pulsar lasers.

[Not much, make sure to respond to this and my last update. Respond to Lucifer or dont, and deal with the enemies approaching.]


Gabriel; As you move briskly alongside Brother Caeser through the tall grass of the plains you could attempt to converse your plans with him, but you feel that you would only receive a cold silence, much like this one. You hear a faint rustle and notice that Caeser seems to know something, you could ask over the vox or go along with the Standard Bearer's plan.

[Just a small update, sorry. make sure to post for this update and my last one. Attempt conversation with Caeser or dont, and decide whether or not to fill yourself in on the plans or go along with whatever Caeser is planning.]

Caeser; As you move briskly alongside Brother Gabriel through the tall grass of the plains you keep silent, content with your duty. A slight rustle of grass betrays the enemies approaching, Eldar Aspect Warriors in green armour, and with large Chainblades. They have not realized you are aware of their presence, you could take advantage of this or lash out now.

[Not much for you. Sorry. Respond however you please to the approaching Striking Scorpions.]


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Just as Gabriel was about to make contact with the vile xeno it dropped downwards and fled. The squad leader had seemingly ordered his squad to withdraw from the combat. Gabriel was about to pursue when he was ordered by Alexander not too. Instead he along with the rest of the squad glided gracefully downwards towards the Earth that seemed to fly towards them. Gabriel dropped the last few feet, and landed in a crouch next to Brother Caeser. Gabriel wasn't sure about Caeser, he was a brilliant soldier, a merciless killer, but was arrogant in Gabriel's eyes. He stood in silence next to him before he noticed Caeser looking at something. Garbiel fell in behind his brother and asked over the vox, _"Brother Caeser, do you see any threat to the squad?"_ Gabriel was ready to leap into action should the need arise.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

[i want to apologize for not posting sooner, my only computer was down for awhile. once again i am deeply sorry]

As the hawks fled Gunter readied himself to give chase only to have the captain halt them all and order them to gather round him. As he droppe to the grass below Gunter let out a low growl of controlled anger at the order to let the hawks go, the Eldar were very intelligent and cunning warriors and would come back even stronger in their next attack. To prevent possible losses it was always best to keep them on thier back foot so that they became desperate, they were not like the fallen legionaires who would more often then not simply stand their ground and fight to the last man in the name of chaos. From his many years of war Gunter had learned that the Eldar would never do such a thing because they valued every member of thier race, they were a dying race and most commanders failed to overlook that part of thier psyche.

He listened to their orders, he was to go with Lucifer and destroy an Eldar encampment. Lucifer was younger then he was, as were most in the squad, but he was a very dependable and capable battlebrother and Gunter was content that he had been paired with him. As they moved Lucifer spoke to him, at first Gunter did not answer, he was still seething at having to let the Eldar go, it was a mistake that the Eldar would take full advantage of. But soon he responded so that Lucifer did not believe that he was ignoring him, *"Indeed it is brother, yet do not think that the Eldar are so easily butchered, they know we are here now and will likely already be ready for us. Stay alert and fight with the fury of Azkaellon."*

Gunter stopped as he noticed Lucifer had seen something and turning to look he saw Eldar jetbikes approaching fast. If they did not make a decision quickly they would be blasted to pieces, so Gunter used the one piece of equipment that multiplied his deadliness tenfold, *"Jump brother!"* he yelled before firing his jetpack and leaping up, shooting up above the jetbikes, tracing them the whole time with his Angelus Bolter.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer stalked through the long grass, he stayed low, trying to get the grass to conceal his form

It wasn't working, every move he made was multiplied threefold by the grass and his footsteps sounded like thunder.

Gunter then spoke
"Indeed it is brother, yet do not think that the Eldar are so easily butchered, they know we are here now and will likely already be ready for us. Stay alert and fight with the fury of Azkaellon."

Lucifer nodded in agreement.
*'Right you are Brother,'* replied Lucifer, while he was talking, he heard the noise of an engine, he poked his head above the grass, and saw Jetbikes approaching them.
Gunter yelled something that Lucifer couldn't hear, but he got the message when he shot up into the air, Lucifer quickly followed suite and launched himself into the sky while firing a burst of Bolter fire.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Caesar had already seen them and he pulled the banner down furling it across his chest crouching in the long grass as the enemy approached, there armour lime green, the swords long wirring like the chainblade he too had once born in battle.

Desperately he desired to leap amongst them to cut them down unaware yet with the banner in his arms he could not risk it. Alow hiss in the ear of his vox bead came from the sonorous voice of Gabriel

"Brother Caeser, do you see any threat to the squad?"

Slowly he placed his own helm upon his head, hearing the gentle his off decompressed air as it sealed. He did not wish to give away the advantage of surprise by and ill pressed call. Carefully he spoke his voice intentionally low despite the sound proof of his helm

"Enemies with chainswords to our right" he muttered "number difficult amongst the grass yet they have not spotted us yet"

He gritted his teeth growling as he held the banner low refusing to admit to the useless futility that was burning within him, refusing to show that he felt castrated and useless with the banner in his hands

"As much as I desire to drive into them i see better opportunity in using surprise. Thus i will lead them away with bolter fire, as they close on me you should be able to take them from behind unawares." 

He did not wait for assent, his words a command not a request and he begna to scurry away through the grass till he came to rest metres away from caesar.

The wrist mounted storm bolter gleamed as he reloaded before standing straight allowing the banner to unfurl its fine weave glinting in the dying sun

"Yohoooooo! Xenos scum" he yelled his voice falsetto and mocking could not hide the rivers of hate and spite, his frustration hidden behind the mask of his helm

He raised the left gauntlet and unleashed a flurry of shots into there midst

"Eat this"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alexander stepped out of the twisted rocky path and with a thought activated his Death Mask's visor. Figures were ahead, in conversation no doubt, and they were lithe and most obviously they were alive, and now only Eldar were alive on this planet. He was correct, two of them. One was wearing an ornate black armour with bone-white highlights, red jewels encrusted all over his armour and with a long staff that looked almost crystalline, it was a Warlock but from another Craftworld. The other was shorter and wore golden yellow and blue armour, and her helmet was elsewhere. Farseer Syraielle, the target of this retribution mission. Steeling himself Alexander held back, leaping forward would garner nothing but the Farseer's likely escape and his vow torn asunder, and the Captain would rather die then let that happen.

Although his lip-reading abilities had never been tested on Eldar before he decided to give it a try. They were conversing in accented gothic, low gothic from the syllabes, but it was hard to translate fully due to the delicate movements of their lips. The most he could make out was, *'The arrival of the mon-keigh was unexpected, but we cannot allow them to ruin our plans. The true threat still lies below and we must not tarry or our souls will be obliterated.'* And with just that both Eldar turned, the Ulthwé Warlock's staff glowing and unleashing a small direct beam of the bluest light. For a moment nothing happened, then the ground split in two to reveal something most disturbing, a passageway underground. As both Eldar traversed the staircase and disappeared from sight Alexander cursed, this mission had become more complicated.


Gunter and Lucifer; Your quick-thinking forces the Eldar Jetbikes to engage you on your terms, which is always an advantage. They take to the sky, blasting at you with Brightlance cannons. You can see a glinting structure in the distance that the Eldar came from, a Webway Gate. Dealing with it will cut the Eldar off and accomplish the current objective. However the Jetbikes are bearing down on you quickly.

[Deal with the Jetbikes or the Webway Gate. The Jetbikes are an immediate threat but ignoring the Webway Gate gives the Eldar more time to reinforce themselves. Your choice.]


Gabriel and Caeser; As Caeser blasts into the sky the Scorpions strike quickly. A quick shot of blood betrays the death of a Scorpion, its head pulped by Caeser's Angelus Bolter. At least six more leap out, Chainswords revving, and assault him in tandem with each other. Two more Scorpions attack Gabriel, both twisting their blades to strike from both sides, yet the others have not noticed Gabriel's presence. Quickly dispatching these two will leave him free to aid Caeser. A glint in the trees ahead betrays the Eldar's base, a Webway Gate, no doubt funnelling Eldar to the planet.

[Finish the Scorpions off and the Webway Gate with them to accomplish the current mission.]

(OOC: I am sorry about the shortness of the recent updates. But since they've been mostly combat oriented I can't go into large detail, unless you want me dictating how your characters fight. But I promise that soon the updates will expand, once we move into the next stage of the RP. If anyone has any advice on how I may improve my updates please PM me, any advice is welcome.)


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer saw the Webway gate and shouted to Gunter.
*'My brother, the Webway gate, you deal with it and I'll take care of these Xenos,'* Lucifer yelled as he spun in the air, a shot from the Jetbikes nearly blasting his head off, he ducked as another shot nearly ripped his throat in half, he activated his deathmask and yelled his death motto.
*'Death comes to take you away!'* Lucifer screamed as he felt a shot rip into his shoulder guard, he spun with the shot and brought his Glaive up as he did, the end result was a gun barrel cut in half.
Lucifer ducked as one of the jetbikes passed over him, trying to run him over.
*'It's not my time yet,'* Lucifer yelled as he brought up his Bolter.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The wings carried Caesar and the banner up high as scorpians poured towards him and from his new vantage point he saw his bluff had not been truly taken, two had stepped aside coming at his brother with lightening strikes of those huge chainswors.

Quickly Caesar saw the danger to his plan, the scorpians must be kept occupied, however something caught his eye. A portal glinting in the distance betrayed the eldars position and he called allowed through the vox

"Webway gate through the trees ahead Gabriel, our objective is close"


Below him the scorpians buzzed there green armour glinting and he snarled at them, he had to return to them. The glaive bumped uselessly against his hip and his face became a mask of concentration as he planned his next move. With a flourish he deactivated his jump pack the wings furling beneath him, he plummeted feet first aiming below him his bolters spitting as he dropped.

One of the warriors dropped splashes of blood spilling over the long grass as he was struck by a flurry of bolt rounds. The banner whipped out behind him as he felll, a long flowing cape of golden thread flowing behind him.

The eldar faces neared and he twisted his body his foot extending as he reached terminal velocity, speeding through the air his vision became blurred as he timed the decent.

7 second 
8 seconds
With a quick jab he reactivated the wings and they flurried out beating frantically, yet he did not rise, still he plummeted yet his vision cleared and he saw a hacking blade rippling through the air towards his extended foot. He withdrew it quickly lashing out with his other foot to knock the blade from the xenos hands, he clattered into them, the momentum of his descent sending them to the floor. Weapons tumbling from hands he unleashed a savage jab into the throat of an xenos before he was gaining height once more, spiraling away the banner pressed tight against the pole

"Hurry up Gabriel" he cursed as he dropped once more and they flooded towards them in a gaggle , chainswords high, biting words cutting towards him as they sprinted.

5 of them rushed towards him and he looked carefully at the banner. Could he take them... Yes

Not with this, he cursed the banner, cursed the honour bestowed upon him, he had to run, run from these foul xenos. No he would run no more, this tainted beast would no longer hold him back

He planted the banner firmly in the long grass and he smiled to be free of its weight for the first time. With one hand he drew the glittering glaive encarmine that had spilt so much blood, had ended so many lives. Its weight caused his bicep to bulge, long and unwieldy he steadied it with his now free hand.

He was the blade, he embodied it and the eldar that had once been moving so quickly where now so slow, there movements hindered.

It was cool hands and he raised it to the guard position

"On second thoughts Gabriel, no rush."

The banner stood on his peripheral, it was tilted, visible amongst the long grass. It had left his hand, touched the ground for the first time in years. It looked lost, unwanted, frighteningly vulnerable.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Gunter fired at the jetbike closest to him as he flew up into the air, thankfully Lucifer had followed suit and had been saved a very painful death. As the Eldar turned to come at them a second time he heard Lucifer shout and saw their objective, a webway gate, and what was most likely funneling these xenos onto the planet. As Lucifer turned to take on the coming jetbikes Gunter narrowed his eyes, he would have prefered himself to have taken on the jetbikes and Lucifer to have dealt with the webway, but he did not have a choice now.

Leaving his brother behind he shot toward the glowing gate and pulled out his one melta bomb and two krak grenades. He placed the melta bomb on the midsection of the webway and the two krak grenades on the two ends before setting a timer and retreating back a ways so that he did not get caught in the coming blast. He hoped that Lucifer was able to hold up by himself because he would need to stay here in case more Eldar came through the gate before it was blown back into the warp.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer dodged another blow from the jetbikes and pushed himself into another backflip in the air, bringing him into a shot that tore into his chest, it dinted the armour and threw Lucifer to the ground.

Lucifer looked up as the jetbikes came over to shot him again, Lucifer responded by raising his Bolter and firing, killing the rider and throwing him off his jetbike, the bike then spiralled and hit the ground.
Lucifer coughed and he saw blood splatter on the ground.
_How hard was I hit?_
He didn't have any further time to think as another jetbike came around, activating his pack Lucifer jumped into the sky.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel saw the two striking scorpions just in the nick of time to pull his blade up. He deflected one of the chain sword blows and lashed out with his foot, making the other pull out of his attack. He quickly stepped forwards seeing the Caesar had a lot more opponents and would most likely need his help. He moved towards one striking down with his glaive encarmine towards its chest. It twisted away from him, not being able to block his blow. At the moment speed was the Eldars best option against Gabriel. He was not going to let them escape, and he had to finish this soon.

He stepped back leaving himself open for attack as he raised his bolter. Immediately one of the Eldar dived forwards, being drawn in. Gabriel smiled and leapt into the air for a brief moment, before crashing down on it. He stabbed upwards with his glaive, straight through its chest and into the ground. He stood and pulled free looking for the other. He heard the rev of the sword, and ducked as the blade whistled past his head. He turned on one knee, sword and in front, and decapitated the other Eldar. With that finished he took to the air.

One of his brothers, Gunter by the look of it had gone to the Eldar webway gate and placed explosives on it. Gabriel was now free to help Caesar. He swooped over the striking scorpions that were moving towards his brother and descended behind one. He stabbed his glaive through its chest and lifted his sword high into the air. The other Eldar saw so now his presence had been noted. He took to the air, dropping the body and landed next to Caesar and was shocked to see that his brother had let the banner go from his hand, planting it firmly in the ground. _"My apologises brother for my lateness, I'm sure you could deal with these but never can be too careful eh?" _


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

There was no smile in his face as Gabriel landed alongside him, bitter hatred, his brother had arrived to early, this had been his chance, his chance to fight once more

"I worry not for me but for my shackle" he nodded towards the banner

"It has been too long since i drew my glaive, far too often my body has been all i had to fight with, a body slowed by an honourable weight. Yet now my weapon glitters in the dying light, a blade of death in my hand and enemies rush towards me."

He looked towards his brother, his eyes not truly seeing his brothers face which was tinted with worry

"Should i sheeth this blade and return to my shackles, restrained unable to feel the true glory, to bask in blood. Be forever a figure head holding a banner high, untouched, a fixed smile upon my lips or should I take risks plant the banner in the earth and return to battle once more? Tell me brother, for it is a question that haunts my dreams"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel could see his brother conflicted, he wanted so badly to feel the thrill of combat once more, always having to protect his sacred charge. Gabriel understood, or thought he understood how his brother felt. Trapped, unable to feel the excitement that so many of the other brothers felt when they thought. Gabriel felt to thrills in combat, no excitement. When you reached the age he had you slowed down more. Gabriel felt his chest heave heavily, he had fought so many enemies, so many times. He needed not the excitement. Caesar was younger, a lot younger like most in the chapter. 

Gabriel looked at his younger brother, his eyes searching for answers. Was it truly up to Gabriel to decide whether or not Caesar should pick his charge up again or not. If Caesar truly felt that way, like it was a shackle then he should talk to the chapter chaplains. Gabriel knew what he was going to say. _"Brother take your glory, bathe yourself in blood, if you wish it. I will watch over your sacred charge, it bothers me not. I would suggest that at the end of this campaign, seek out a chaplain and pray to the Emperor. For now though I shall watch over it for you." _ Gabriel would not allow anything to happen to the sacred relic and took a step back indicating that his brother should have his battle, and so that his hulking form was closer to the banner. Hopefully he wouldn't have to touch it, it was not his task. Any Eldar that got close to it he would dispatch quickly though.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

No wordsof thanks or gratitude escaped Caesars thin lips he merely tore his helm from his head and gave a gentle smile. Serene... a hushed beauty in the delighted curve of his lips

5 xenos formed a semi circle around him, stealthy the long chain blades whirring. Slowly Caesar strode into the centre of there circle, his own glaive held high

"Bow to death xenos" he whispered. The scum did not speak but his command was like a trigger and they leapt to life, long swords flashing towards him yet he was sure only 3 were coming for him, heard the grunts of his brother as two moved to attack the banner.

Yet 3 was enough, and the first blade lanced towards his foot and he stepped over it, stomping the blade into the long grass and the xenos fell forwards as his momentum was stopped and redirected. He was vulnerable yet Caesar was pressed as he blocked another stroke with the ring of metal on metal, his own glaive meeting the heavy chainsword in a whir of sparks.

Brutally they met eachother in a flurry of strength easily won by Caesar's golden form. He felt the stimulants in his power armour course into his blood stream and he whipped round to meet the third that now struck at his exposed back. He parried and thrusted driving the xenos back yet it was a mere dance, of nimble footwork, gold pushing into green driving it backwards through the grass. 

A downward stroke was deflected easily by alien steel and now the swordsman counterstroked planting its foot and lashing out in a lancing cut that was easily avoided witha strong leap. He lashed out with his foot and the xenos toppled as he caught him in the face, the blow cracking the mark upon his helm. 

He moved to finish the gambit but now the two xenos moved together, steps laden with the deadly dance of a panther. they were met with the brutality of a whirlwind as Caesar tore into them, his laughter high above the roar of blade on blade.

His frustration boiled away, to fly free once more

A crude swing with the flat of his blade sent one xenos to the ground 

This was his love, this was his dream, this was his place.

A flick of his wrist and the blade spun from the xenos fingers and he reached for the pistol at his hip,yet Caesar kicked out and the weapon spun away. Weaponless the alien still did not yield and it threw a solid punch towards Caesar's exposed face. Dropping his glaive Caesar caught the wrist twisting the arm he felt it break and he knocked the alien down with a foot in his back. The creature lay whimpering cradling the shattered fragments that had once been a limb. 

Slowly he picked up the blade once more and he relished the lethality of the sharp stab that ended his wimpers, blood welled over the blade. No convulsions, a clean kill, the first in so long...

Now he turned, the first scorpian had removed his helm and caesar saw the subtle deftnessof a womans sleander features. She sprinted towards him blade in hand, rage seeping over her face and she tapped the other, causing his limp form to jerk.

"Such anger" he sprang forth to meet it and they collided swords knocked aside there bodies meeting and she staggered backwards under his weight yet her riposte was an elbow to his wrist that sent the glaive to the ground. He pressed the advantage and swept her feet from under neath her yet she rolled, her sword discarded, she met him blow for blow and he laughed as he caught her fist beginning to twist a lithe limb swept out and kicked him in the ankle and he was forced to jump backwards to avoid the flash of a boot that would have taken his legs.

His smile was one of relish, a test, of sorts, he could and would cull her, she did not warrant his deathmask, yet she was fun, sport.

"You know you are dead don't you?" he whispered and her face flustered drained of its little colour at his tone

Slowly she nodded and in every rigid jerk of her head, he could see the crushing defiance, she was going to take him with her.

They met once more, weapons discarded, forgotten and she mixed ferocity with speed yet he matched her, content to defend, content to watch her batter herself into exhaustion. She was sound but he was light, she a pistol him a cannon. 

As they sprang apart once more he saw her frustrated bewilderment and he nodded slowly, now its my turn to attack. She seemed to blanch, and rightly so, she was dead within 15 seconds. He launched himself forward and she wasn't strong enough to deflect the double handed blow which knocked her to the ground, not quick enough to escape the thunderous kick that floored her as she tried to rise.

Unable to prevent the crushing blow that snapped her windpipe and as she thrashed upon the floor he plunged the glaive he now retrieved through her heart. She lay still his blade protruding from her ribcage like a gross glistening tumour. The merciful warriors death, the only honour Caesar knew to bestow

The third xenos was awake now, brought into sentience by his brethrens feverish tap he flitted in and out of consciousness and he crawled dazed towards the pistol that lay prone. He leapt for it yet Caesar calmly placed a bolt round through his head. 

Cleaning the blade he sheethed it ceremonially and walked back towards Gabriel, stepping slowly over the two corpses at his brothers feet. Slowly he withdrew the staff from the earth where it stood untouched.

"It was good to battle once more, war is my life brother, to be kept from it is torture."

A thought brewed within him and he spoke it allowed, his brother had done him a favour, shown himself to be honourable, he must ask another question of this wise sage

" Brother tell me, for my knowledge of duty and honour is simple and confined to murder, do you believe it would be dishonourable for a member of the sanguinary guard to forsake the glaive and take a shorter sword instead? The sheer length and weight of the glaive makes it unmanageable in one hand, would it be a stain upon my honour to ask?"


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Gunter and Lucifer; As Gunter approaches the battle a large explosion destroys the Eldar's webway gate, preventing their foul xenos presence from further tainting the planet. The remaining Jetbikes attack in full force but can do little against you both. Once they are finished off the vox begins to signal you, it is Captain Alexander.

'Gunter, Lucifer, Gabriel, Caeser. This mission just changed, ive signalled the 4th Company to hold back for now. The Eldar are here for a reason, beyond their desecration of Imperial soil and lives. Praetors of Azkaellon, regroup on my position!'

You can tell that the Captain is surprised, and considering his millennia of warfare it must be something heavily unexpected. Flaring life into your wings you both take off towards the Captain's location, wondering what could perturb your leader so.


Gabriel and Caeser; The beep of the vox cuts off any answer that Gabriel may have given. It is Captain Alexander, and he sounds perturbed for reasons you can only guess at, however for someone of his experience to be caught unaware is not a good sign for anyone.

'Gunter, Lucifer, Gabriel, Caeser. This mission just changed, ive signalled the 4th Company to hold back for now. The Eldar are here for a reason, beyond their desecration of Imperial soil and lives. Praetors of Azkaellon, regroup on my position!'

You both agree that this will have to be left until later. Your wings flutter with energy and you both thrust into the sky, heading towards Captain Alexander, wondering what has happened.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucifer looked at Gunter and shrugged.
_'Just another unforeseen twist in the plans of the Eldar,'_ he said before rising on his wings and fly off in search of the Captain.
But inside Lucifer detected something much worse was about to happen.
Something terrible that even their great Captain didn't see coming.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Caesar absent mindedly dusted the rememenants of the earth from his banner, giving a short glance at Gabriel as the captains voice came through.

He sounded worried, his voice terse and short and Caesar felt a strange sense of forboding wash over him. Kicking his jump pack into the air he felt the wings flutter, feeling the sickening lurch as it pulled him from the ground.

"Ponder the question brother, yet I do not believe this is the time for an answer. We must make haste."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Gabriel heard Caesar's question, and was about to say something when the Captains voice penetrated his vox system. He sounded worried and he was too the point.Gabriel wiped the blood off his sword, there would be plenty more of that later. He checked his boltgun before he leapt into the air with Caesar.

He extended his wings and flew through the air, watching the ground pass him below. His brothers voice interrupted his vox "Ponder the question brother, yet I do not believe this is the time for an answer. We must make haste." Gabriel nodded his ascent, he would ponder the question till he had the right answer.


----------

